# Rogue One - A Star Wars Story: düster, dreckig, grandios - Kritik ohne Spoiler



## Matthias Dammes (13. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One - A Star Wars Story: düster, dreckig, grandios - Kritik ohne Spoiler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One - A Star Wars Story: düster, dreckig, grandios - Kritik ohne Spoiler


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

> Der Wunsch, mal wieder einen anderen Ansatz bei Star Wars zu sehen, etwas ganz Frisches.





> Rogue One sollte ein düsteres Star-Wars-Erlebnis werden.


LOL 

Als zum einen ist ein "düsteres Star Wars" ja wohl kaum was Neues, schließlich war Episode III (also der vorletzte Film) an Düsterkeit kaum zu überbieten und auch Episode VII würde ich jetzt nicht gerade an erster Stelle nennen bei der Frage, welche Episode jetzt diejenige mit dem geringsten "Düsterkeitsfaktor" ist. Darüber hinaus sind doch heute fast alle Fantasyfilme "düster", von GoT bis Superman, das ist also wohl kaum noch in irgendeiner Weise innovativ oder frisch. Und gerade Star Wars war imo immer dann am Besten, wenn es die Balance zwischen Humor, Goofyness und ernster Thematik halten konnte. Zumindest wollen mir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht so viele Leute einfallen, die Star Wars besonders wegen der bierernsten Art mochten (und Die-Hard-Fans von Episode II und III kann man wohl auch an einer Hand abzählen). Aber gut, heutzutage muss halt alles möglich düster, traurig und kriegerisch sein, spiegelt wohl den Zeitgeist. Eine Star Wars Komödie wäre doch mal was, so als Anthithese dazu. Aber das wird wohl nie passieren... 

Naja, zumindest meine Vorfreude wurde durch dieses Review deutlich gebremst (wem es anders geht: viel Spaß damit). Ich kann einem düsteren Kriegsfilm im Star Wars Universum prinzipiell wenig abgewinnen, dafür finde ich auch schlicht das Szenario bzw. das Franchise verschwendet bzw. schlicht "falsch". In Star Wars ging es ja prinzipiell immer um Krieg bzw. bewaffnete Konflikte, aber immer in einer speziellen Art und Weise. Zumal man imo auch durchaus fragen könnte, was denn die Moral des Films sein soll, wenn er sich schon so ernst nimmt als Kriegsdrama. Da will mir eigentlich nicht so viel einfallen, aber gut, vielleicht kann der Film zumindest da überraschen. 

Letztlich ist es halt wohl doch nur eine "Star Wars Story" und kein Star Wars, sprich ein Film mit der Technik und dem Aussehen, aber ohne die Seele dahinter. Der Streifen wird sich damit schweigend einreihen in die Riege der "ferner liefen" Filme, die man nach ein paar Jahren wieder vergessen hat und die nur die ganz großen Fans auspacken, wenn sie stolz ihre vollständige Sammlung an Devotionalien präsentieren wollen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Dezember 2016)

Du kritisierst, dass ein Film, der das Wort "Krieg" bereits im Titel trägt, sich um Krieg dreht?
Äh, ja.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du kritisierst, dass ein Film, der das Wort "Krieg" bereits im Titel trägt, sich um Krieg dreht?
> Äh, ja.


In Star Wars ging es immer um Krieg, aber Star Wars war nie ein klassischer Kriegsfilm.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> aber Star Wars war nie ein klassischer Kriegsfilm.



Und genau deswegen, finde ich es gut, dass sie diesen Weg mal gehen und sich von den anderen Filmen der Reihe etwas unterscheiden.
Was ja irgendwo auch der Sinn und Zweck eines Spin-Offs ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen, finde ich es gut, dass sie diesen Weg mal gehen und sich von den anderen Filmen der Reihe etwas unterscheiden.
> Was ja irgendwo auch der Sinn und Zweck eines Spin-Offs ist.


Du ja, ich nicht.  

Für mich muss ein Spin-Off nicht die ganze DNA eines Franchise ändern, da würde ein eigener Cast schon reichen. Aber generell kann ich dem Konzept Spin-Off bei so einer ikonischem Franchise auch wenig abgewinnen. Dass du allerdings ein düsteres Szenario als "frisch" bezeichnest, ist einfach ein wenig lächerlich, einerseits weil  Episode 2 und 3 eigentlich nur düster waren und andererseits weil das einfach der aktuelle Trend im Genre ist. Wenn überhaupt  dann wäre es für Star Wars "frisch", wenn die ganze Sache wieder mehr Leichtigkeit bekommt und mehr Situationskomik und "cheesy  dialogues" usw, wie in der Ursprungstriologie (oder noch mehr).  Das, was man hier gemacht hat, war praktisch ein bisschen von Star Wars raus und dafür rein in den absoluten Fantasy-Mainstream der 2010er Jahre. Innovativ und frisch ist anders..


----------



## Dosentier (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde es gut, das Star Wars auch mal in dem Film eine etwas härtere Gangart einlegt und nicht immer dieses Weich gespülte wischi waschi.
Episode 7, war mir an vielen Stellen einfach viel zu Lustig, bzw. die Gags wirkten des öfteren auch einfach nur erzwungen und deplatziert.

Ob sich Disney aber mit dem Tod von Han, wirklich einen gefallen getan hat, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2016)

Also fuer mich klingt es super. Genau so, wie ich es mir nach den Trailern vorgestellt habe.

Und ja, ich denke schon, dass ein "duesteres" Setting etwas relativ neues fuer die Star Wars Filme ist (nicht unbedingt die Spiele, da gab es schon duestere Ableger, wie z.B. Republic Commando).

Vielleicht ist duester aber auch nicht unbedingt das richtige Wort sondern eher "dreckig" oder "geerdet". Die Star Wars Filme bisher waren doch eher epische Abenteuer (eben Science Fantasy), was ja auch gut so war. Und waerend Ep III vielleicht von den Ereignissen her eher duester war, so war der Look des Films doch eher sehr sauber (fast schon steril, wie eben in der ganzen Prequel Trilogie).

Ich war schon seit dem ersten Sehen der Original-Trilogie vin der Zeit des Imeriums fasziniert, der Zeit in der es eben keine Macht gab, keinen epischen Konflikt zwischen den Jedi und den Sith sondern in der normale Menschen versuchten sich gegen ein maechtiges Imerium aufzulehnen. Diesen Fokus auf normale Menschen, keine Macht-Begabten und deren Anhaenger, ich denke das ist es, was dem Film einen frischen Ansatz im Star Wars Fanchise ermoeglicht.

Es klingt in Matthias' Review so, als wuerde genau das erreicht und wenn dem so ist, dann freue ich mich tierisch auf den Film. Werde wohl nicht vor Anfang Januar dazu kommen ihn mir anzuschauen aber ich bin doch sehr gespannt. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen bis dahin Spoiler zu vermeiden.

Danke fuer den spoilerfreien Review!


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das Star Wars auch mal in dem Film eine etwas härtere Gangart einlegt und nicht immer dieses Weich gespülte wischi waschi.


Star Wars IST leicht verdaubare  Kost,  das ist die DNA der alten Filme, also des eigentlichen Star Wars. Was du mit "wischi waschi" meinst, weiß ich allerdings nicht so ganz.

Wenn man schwere Kost machen will, könnte man ja auch einfach ne neue IP machen. Aber ne, macht man natürlich nicht, weil der Rubel nur durch den Name ja schon ganz anders rollt. Hat man ja bei den ganzen Superheldenfilmen auch schon durchgezogen, ganz egal, ob es noch zur Vorlage passt, Hauptsache hart und düster und "realistisch". Fantasy darf ja heute auch keine Farbe mehr haben, es muss sich alles in dreckigen Farbtönen abspielen, grau, braun und schwarz, damit auch wirklich jeder versteht, dass alles ganz furchtbar schrecklich und düster ist. Mich ermüdet das nur noch...  

Edit: Witcher 3 war da übrigens mal eine herrliche Ausnahme. 



> Episode 7, war mir an vielen Stellen einfach viel zu Lustig, bzw. die Gags wirkten des öfteren auch einfach nur erzwungen und deplatziert.


Lustig und erzwungen lustig sind ja auch zwei paar Schuhe.



> Ob sich Disney aber mit dem Tod von Han, wirklich einen gefallen getan hat, ich weiß ja nicht.


Harrison Ford wollte eigentlich schon in Episode VII nicht mehr mitspielen. Er hat aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl nur zugestimmt, wenn sein Charakter den Löffel abgibt, damit er danach in keinem Fall mehr mitspielen muss...


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2016)

bin ein kleines bißchen neidisch  aber in knapp über einen Tag heißt es ja auch für mich Rogue One, denn ich hab mir Karten für die Mitternachts-Vorstellung in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag gesichert


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Star Wars IST leicht verdaubare  Kost,  das ist die DNA der alten Filme, also des eigentlichen Star Wars. Was du mit "wischi waschi" meinst, weiß ich allerdings nicht so ganz.
> 
> Wenn man schwere Kost machen will, könnte man ja auch einfach ne neue IP machen. Aber ne, macht man natürlich nicht, weil der Rubel nur durch den Name ja schon ganz anders rollt. Hat man ja bei den ganzen Superheldenfilmen auch schon durchgezogen, ganz egal, ob es noch zur Vorlage passt, Hauptsache hart und düster und "realistisch". Fantasy darf ja heute auch keine Farbe mehr haben, es muss sich alles in dreckigen Farbtönen abspielen, grau, braun und schwarz, damit auch wirklich jeder versteht, dass alles ganz furchtbar schrecklich und düster ist. Mich ermüdet das nur noch...



Aber du tust ja gerade so, als ob der Film deswegen gar nicht ins SW Universum passt. Und das stimmt mMn ueberhaupt nicht. Gerade die Original-Trilogie ist sehr farb-arm und grau gehalten, eigentlich sogar recht duester (um es mal auf die Farbpalette zu beziehen).
Ich finde der Zeitrahmen den sie gewaehlt haben passt 100% um so eine Geschichte mit etwas mehr "Grit" zu erzaehlen, es ist mMn in dieser Epoche sogar absolut notwendig um Situation zum Zeitpunkt von "A New Hope" richtig zu beschreiben.

Du kannst argumentieren, dass du dir persoenlich lieber eine andere Thematik gewuenscht haettest (vielleicht etwas direkt nach Ep. VI wo es um den Aufbau der neuen Republik und um Lukes neue Jedi Akademie geht oder so) aber das ist ja dann schon eher dein persoenlicher Geschmack. Ich habe mir so einen Film wie diesen zu Star Wars wie gesagt schon seit Jahrzehnten gewuenscht und wenn er wirklich den Ton so trofft wie Matthias das beschreibt, dann bin ich gluecklich und ich denke auch, dass der Film dann so absolut ins SW Universum passt.
Klar haetten sie ein neue IP machen koennen aber dann haetten wir jetzt keinen Film mit der Vorgeschichte zo Ep. IV.

So, und damit diskutieren wir jetzt wirklich nur noch ueber persoenlichen Geschmack, nicht mehr darueber, was gut fuer das WS Franchise ist/passt und was nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das Star Wars auch mal in dem Film eine etwas härtere Gangart einlegt und nicht immer dieses Weich gespülte wischi waschi.


So weichgespült und wischi waschi war EP7 auch nicht. Da waren für SW-Verhältnisse auch einige Härten drin, sowohl sichtbare als auch psychologisch-angehauchte.

Aber mal davon ab, trotz Matzes überschwenglicher Review lockt mich der Film nicht genug um ihn mir unbedingt im Kino ansehen zu müssen. Anders als es bei EP7 der Fall war bzw. bei EP8 sein wird. 
Mich interessiert die Main-Story, nicht das womit man die klitzekleinen Fugen zwischen den Episoden stopft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Harrison Ford wollte eigentlich schon in Episode VII nicht mehr mitspielen. Er hat aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl nur zugestimmt, wenn sein Charakter den Löffel abgibt, damit er danach in keinem Fall mehr mitspielen muss...


Stimmt so nicht. Harrison Ford wollte seinen Han schon in EP6 sterben lassen, was aber ganz und gar nicht in Lucas' Interesse war. Tja, diesen Wunsch konnte er sich mit EP7 erfüllen, jetzt wo George nix mehr zu melden hat.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber du tust ja gerade so, als ob der Film deswegen gar nicht ins SW Universum passt. Und das stimmt mMn ueberhaupt nicht. Gerade die Original-Trilogie ist sehr farb-arm und grau gehalten, eigentlich sogar recht duester (um es mal auf die Farbpalette zu beziehen).


Das hat zum einen viel mit der alten Technik zu tun. Damals waren die meisten Filme "grauer", weil sie Farbe nicht so klar darstellen können wie heute. Aber du hast auch nicht ganz verstanden, worauf mein Argument abzielt. Matthias hat behauptet, es wäre frisch, mal ein düsteres Star Wars zu sehen. Das stimmt halt einfach nicht, weil düster zum einen voll im Trend liegt (also von wegen frisch, eher mehr vom gleichen) und zum anderen die bisherigen Filme auch ziemlich düster waren (sagst du ja selbst auch), aber halt mit Abstrichen. Die alten Filme war auch düster, aber eben nicht nur.

Und nein, ich sage nicht, dass der Film "gar nicht" ins Franchise passt. Ich mag so Superlative generell nicht. Aber ich finde schon, dass er einiges von dem vermissen lässt, was Star Wars in Punkto Storytelling und Charakter Building imo im Kern ausmacht bzw. ausgemacht hat. 



> Ich finde der Zeitrahmen den sie gewaehlt haben passt 100% um so eine Geschichte mit etwas mehr "Grit" zu erzaehlen, es ist mMn in dieser Epoche sogar absolut notwendig um Situation zum Zeitpunkt von "A New Hope" richtig zu beschreiben.


Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich mich über den Zeitrahmen beschwert habe.



> Du kannst argumentieren, dass du dir persoenlich lieber eine andere Thematik gewuenscht haettest (vielleicht etwas direkt nach Ep. VI wo es um den Aufbau der neuen Republik und um Lukes neue Jedi Akademie geht oder so) aber das ist ja dann schon eher dein persoenlicher Geschmack. Ich habe mir so einen Film wie diesen zu Star Wars wie gesagt schon seit Jahrzehnten gewuenscht und wenn er wirklich den Ton so trofft wie Matthias das beschreibt, dann bin ich gluecklich und ich denke auch, dass der Film dann so absolut ins SW Universum passt.


Wie gesagt, der Zeitrahmen ist völlig egal. Man hätte auch eine "typische" Star Wars Story zu genau diesem Zeitabschnitt und zu genau diesem Thema schreiben können, wenn man gewollt hätte. Dass das alte Star Wars eine gute Balance aus ernsten und humorvollen Themen und Szenen hatte, ist übrigens nicht mein persönlicher Geschmack, sondern ein schlichter Fakt. Das ist ein Kernbestandteil von Star Wars. In Rogue One fehlt das größtenteils, da geht es vor allem düster zu. Das kann einem egal sein (wie fast allen hier) und man  kann das auch mögen, aber es ist halt schon "anders" als Star Wars, zumindest im Bereich des generellen Storytellings. Das ist keine Geschmacksfrage, das einfach mal festzustellen.



> Klar haetten sie ein neue IP machen koennen aber dann haetten wir jetzt keinen Film mit der Vorgeschichte zo Ep. IV.


Man hätte die Geschichte auch anders schreiben können.

Und ein Film mit einer neuen  IP wäre vielleicht auch geil gewesen? Who knows? 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Harrison Ford wollte seinen Han schon in EP6 sterben lassen, was aber ganz und gar nicht in Lucas' Interesse war. Tja, diesen Wunsch konnte er sich mit EP7 erfüllen, jetzt wo George nix mehr zu melden hat.


Wieso stimmt deshalb meine Aussage nicht? Du ergänzt meine Aussage nur (um eine Vorgeschichte), du berichtigst sie aber nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Review meiner bevorzugten Film-Wertung-HP:

Die Filmstarts-Kritik zu Rogue One: A Star Wars Story

 Nun ja, scheint ein ganz guter Film zu sein, aber er scheint genau das Problem zu haben das ich im Vorfeld am meisten befürchtet hab: dass er mich nicht so emotional berühren werden könnte wie EP7. Und EP7 war GERADE auf emotionaler Ebene überaus stark.

Natürlich werde ich mich irgendwann selbst davon überzeugen, aber naja, irgendwie hab ich schon damit gerechnet.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Übrigens, weil es gerade zum  Thema passt: Ab heute steht Star Wars Battlefront für Origin-Access-Abonnenten zum Download in der Vault bereit. 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Filmstarts-Kritik zu Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


Das Review ist eigentlich das absolute Gegenteil zu dem von Matthias.  



> „Rogue One“ ist der krasse Gegenentwurf zu „Star Wars: Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht“. Edwards hat etwas komplett Neues geschaffen, das sich von den bisherigen Filmen der Saga konsequent absetzt – dass zugleich auch versucht wird, die (vermeintlichen) Erwartungen der „Star Wars“-Fans zu bedienen, führt allerdings dazu, dass hier am Ende nicht alles ganz überzeugend zusammenpasst.





> Was dem Werk in seiner ungewohnten Kriegsästhetik allerdings weitgehend abgeht, ist dieses ganz spezielle „Star Wars“-Feeling. Und auch die Erweiterung des Personal läuft hier weit weniger glücklich ab als in „Episode VII“: In „Rogue One“ gibt es nur zwei Figuren, die nachhaltig für Belebung sorgen. Ben Mendelsohn („The Dark Knight Rises“) verbreitet als Bösewicht Orson Krennic finsteres Charisma und der neue Droide K-2SO erweist sich als zuverlässiger Oneliner-Lieferant, der jede Menge trockenen Humor beisteuert. Allerdings wollen seine Bonmots und Pointen nicht so recht zum ansonsten düster-ernsten Erzählton des Films passen.





> Die mächtigen Jedi-Ritter fehlen „Rogue One“ trotz immerwährender Machtzitate („Trust The Force“) mehr als der Rolltitel und Kult-Komponist John Williams, der durch Michael Giacchino („Star Trek“) adäquat ersetzt wird.





> Ohne das Wissen um das „Star Wars“-Universum ergibt „Rogue One“ wenig Sinn, weil die ganzen Anspielungen verpuffen. Denn erzählerisch ist der Science-Fiction-Actioner nicht unproblematisch, die Spannung bezieht der Film direkt aus den Schlachten und nicht aus der grob zusammengezimmerten Handlung.


Scheinbar bin ich doch nicht der einzige, der hier unter anderem eben das "Star Wars Feeling" vermisst. Laserschwerter anyone?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wieso stimmt deshalb meine Aussage nicht? Du ergänzt meine Aussage nur (um eine Vorgeschichte), du berichtigst sie aber nicht.


Er hätte doch genauso gut sein Mitwirken an EP7 ablehnen können, nur um nochmal auf deine "bloss nicht mal Han Solo spielen"-Theorie  zurückzukommen. Ford wollte seine Figur schon 1983 sterben lassen, und da man ihm diese Bedingung erfüllt hat kam es wohl überhaupt zu seiner Zusage.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Er hätte doch genauso gut sein Mitwirken an EP7 ablehnen können, nur um nochmal auf deine "bloss nicht mal Han Solo spielen"-Theorie  zurückzukommen. Ford wollte seine Figur schon 1983 sterben lassen, und da man ihm diese Bedingung erfüllt hat kam es wohl überhaupt zu seiner Zusage.


Häh?  1983 war überhaupt keine Fortsetzung zu Star Wars VI geplant. Warum sollte man ihm also damals vertraglich zusichern, dass seine Figur irgendwann mal stirbt? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, sorry. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist imo, dass er sich aus Gründen wie Geld und Ruhm noch mal hat breit schlagen lassen, bei Episode VII mitzumachen, obwohl er damals schon keine Lust mehr hatte auf Star  Wars. Aber halt auch nur dann, wenn das dann auch wirklich endgültig der letzte Star Wars Streifen mit ihm ist. Und genau das hab ich in meinem vorigen Post auch schon gesagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh?  1983 war überhaupt keine Fortsetzung zu Star Wars VI geplant. Warum sollte man ihm also damals vertraglich zusichern, dass seine Figur irgendwann mal stirbt? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, sorry. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist imo, dass er sich aus Gründen wie Geld und Ruhm noch mal hat breit schlagen lassen, bei Episode VII mitzumachen, obwohl er damals schon keine Lust mehr hatte auf Star  Wars. Aber halt auch nur dann, wenn das dann auch wirklich endgültig der letzte Star Wars Streifen mit ihm ist. Und genau das hab ich in meinem vorigen Post auch schon gesagt.


Zitat aus dem Wikipedia-Eintrag zu "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter":

"Wie bereits bei den Dreharbeiten zum zweiten Teil schlug Harrison Ford George Lucas vor, Han Solo sterben zu lassen, um dem Charakter mehr Tiefe zu verleihen, Lucas war jedoch dagegen."

Was Lucas nicht wollte hat Disney abgesegnet. Und natürlich war da noch die Bedingung Fords dass er (leider) noch ein letztes Mal Dr. Henry Jones jr. spielen darf. So kam es überhaupt zu dem Deal.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Wikipedia-Eintrag zu "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter":
> 
> "Wie bereits bei den Dreharbeiten zum zweiten Teil schlug Harrison Ford George Lucas vor, Han Solo sterben zu lassen, um dem Charakter mehr Tiefe zu verleihen, Lucas war jedoch dagegen."
> 
> Was Lucas nicht wollte hat Disney abgesegnet. Und natürlich war da noch die Bedingung Fords dass er (leider) noch ein letztes Mal Dr. Henry Jones jr. spielen darf. So kam es überhaupt zu dem Deal.


Noch mal, das widerspricht meinem Post nicht, es ergänzt ihn nur. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Harrison Ford seinen Charakter nicht schon in Episode VI sterben lassen wollte.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Dezember 2016)

Das klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein. ^^ 

Wenn es erfolgreich wird, dann hoffe ich auf neue Sub-Genres im SW Universum. 

Horrorfilme, Krimi/Thriller (z.B. auf Coruscant!  ) usw...

Hab mein Ticket für Montag, dann bin ich schlauer


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das hat zum einen viel mit der alten Technik zu tun. Damals waren die meisten Filme "grauer", weil sie Farbe nicht so klar darstellen können wie heute. Aber du hast auch nicht ganz verstanden, worauf mein Argument abzielt. Matthias hat behauptet, es wäre frisch, mal ein düsteres Star Wars zu sehen. Das stimmt halt einfach nicht, weil düster zum einen voll im Trend liegt (also von wegen frisch, eher mehr vom gleichen) und zum anderen die bisherigen Filme auch ziemlich düster waren (sagst du ja selbst auch), aber halt mit Abstrichen. Die alten Filme war auch düster, aber eben nicht nur.
> 
> Und nein, ich sage nicht, dass der Film "gar nicht" ins Franchise passt. Ich mag so Superlative generell nicht. Aber ich finde schon, dass er einiges von dem vermissen lässt, was Star Wars in Punkto Storytelling und Charakter Building imo im Kern ausmacht bzw. ausgemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich denke wir sollten das weiter diskutieren, wenn wir beide den Film mal gesehen haben. Nur weil die Antmosphaere duesterer ist, heist es ja noch lange nicht, dass auch wirklich alles die ganze Zeit 100% Bierernst sein muss. Aber selbst wenn, in den Zeitrahmen passt es.

Und das die Sache mit den Farben in den 70ern/80ern auf der Technik beruhen soll, dass nehme ich dir leider nicht ab, es gibt auch sehr bunte Filme aus der Zeit. Ich denke schon, dass es ein stilistisches Mittel war, dass die vom Imperium kontrollierte Galaxis hauptsaechlich aus Graustufen und viele Schwarz/Weiss Kontrasten bestand.

Worauf dein Argument urspruenglich abgezielt hatte habe ich schon verstanden, allerdings bhabt ihr in eurer Konversation das Thema verschoben und du bist zu der Aussage "Star Wars IST leicht verdaubare  Kost,  das ist die DNA der alten Filme, also des eigentlichen Star Wars." gekommen. In Verbindung mit diesem Satz "enn man schwere Kost machen will, könnte man ja auch einfach ne neue IP machen." hat das fuer mich impliziert, dass Du der Meinung bist, dass man im SW Universum keinen ernsten duesteren Kriegsfilm machen kann (entschuldige, wenn das nicht so von dir gedacht war) und genau diesr Meinung widerspreche ich, da gerade dieser Zeitraum zwischen Ep.III und IV ein Szenario bietet, dass genau so einen Film unterstuetzt und vielleicht sogar erfordert.

Ob er einem nun gefaellt oder nicht, dass ist Geschmackssache aber im Grundsatz passt so ein Film schon ins SW Universum. Nur weil die bisherigen Filme alle eher leichter gestaltet waren, heisst das ja nicht, dass das Franchise auf immer und ewig das gleiche machen muss.

Uebrigens: Dass Fantasy heutzutage nur noch duester, grau und schwarz sein muss halte ich auch fuer eine Uebertreibung. Ich wuerde solche Sachen wie die Hobbit Filmtrilogie oder Guardians of the Galaxy jetzt nicht unbedingt als nur duester und farblos bezeichnen, um nur mal zwei Beispiele der letzten 2-3 Jahre zu nennen, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen.



> Scheinbar bin ich doch nicht der einzige, der hier unter anderem eben das "Star Wars Feeling" vermisst. Laserschwerter anyone?



Genau das haette eben in den Film glaube ich ueberhaupt nicht reingepasst (wie gesagt, ohne geshen zu haben, nur von der Zeitspanne und Thematik her). Finde es sehr gut, dass wir mal eine Perspektive auf das Universum bekommen, ohne uns auf die top 0.1% (Jedi oder Sith) zu konzentrieren. Ich koennte mir sogar vorstellen, dass diese neue Perspektive dann bei einer Rueckkehr zu den gewohnten epischen lichtschwert-schwingenden Helden eben diesen mehr Gravitus verleiht, da man nun einen Referenzpunkt hat, wie es  in SWfuer "normale" Leute ablaeuft.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke wir sollten das weiter diskutieren, wenn wir beide den Film mal gesehen haben. Nur weil die Antmosphaere duesterer ist, heist es ja noch lange nicht, dass auch wirklich alles die ganze Zeit 100% Bierernst sein muss. Aber selbst wenn, in den Zeitrahmen passt es.


Naja, beide Reviews hier sagen aber genau das, sowohl das Review von Matthias als auch das verlinkte. Es ist prinzipiell düster und als "echter Kriegsfilm" (ohne Blutszenen für PEGI 12, also ganz echt...) angelegt und nur der Droide sorgt für ein paar cheesy Oneliner.



> Und das die Sache mit den Farben in den 70ern/80ern auf der Technik beruhen soll, dass nehme ich dir leider nicht ab, es gibt auch sehr bunte Filme aus der Zeit. Ich denke schon, dass es ein stilistisches Mittel war, dass die vom Imperium kontrollierte Galaxis hauptsaechlich aus Graustufen und viele Schwarz/Weiss Kontrasten bestand.


Falsch verstanden,  ich sagte ja gar nicht, dass Star Wars früher ein buntes Märchenland war. Diese Aussage, dass Fantasyfilme düsterer werden bezog sich allgemein auf das ganze Genre. Star Wars war schon immer ein Mix aus light-hearted und ernst, also irgendwo in der Mitte, wie übrigens die meisten Fantasyvorlagen aus Literatur und Comics etc.



> Worauf dein Argument urspruenglich abgezielt hatte habe ich schon verstanden, allerdings bhabt ihr in eurer Konversation das Thema verschoben und du bist zu der Aussage "Star Wars IST leicht verdaubare  Kost,  das ist die DNA der alten Filme, also des eigentlichen Star Wars." gekommen. In Verbindung mit diesem Satz "enn man schwere Kost machen will, könnte man ja auch einfach ne neue IP machen." hat das fuer mich impliziert, dass Du der Meinung bist, dass man im SW Universum keinen ernsten duesteren Kriegsfilm machen kann (entschuldige, wenn das nicht so von dir gedacht war) und genau diesr Meinung widerspreche ich, da gerade dieser Zeitraum zwischen Ep.III und IV ein Szenario bietet, dass genau so einen Film unterstuetzt und vielleicht sogar erfordert.


Naja,  man kann für jedes beliebige Genre ein Szenario finden, das ist nicht weiter schwer. Man könnte auch eine Romantic Comedy schreiben über Han und Leia, die zwischen Episode VI und VII spielt. Möglich ist fast alles, nur heißt das nicht, dass sich das alles auch wirklich nach Star Wars anfühlt. Und für den ein oder anderen ist es halt wichtig, dass da, wo Star Wars drauf steht, auch wirklich Star Wars drin ist. Also ja, vom Szenario her passt das, nur ist das für mich halt kein richtiges Star Wars, und für andere offenbar auch nicht, weil halt wesentliche Charakterzüge von Star Wars fehlen (im verlinkten Review oben werden z.B. auch die fehlenden Yedi-Ritter und Lichtschwerter etc.  angesprochen, nur mal so als zusätzliches Beispiel, was "eigentlich" zu Star Wars gehört). 



> Ob er einem nun gefaellt oder nicht, dass ist Geschmackssache aber im Grundsatz passt so ein Film schon ins SW Universum. Nur weil die bisherigen Filme alle eher leichter gestaltet waren, heisst das ja nicht, dass das Franchise auf immer und ewig das gleiche machen muss.


Doch, eigentlich schon. Aber gut, sie haben es zumindest Spin-Off genannt, das rechne ich ihnen an. Allerdings bin ich grunsdätzlich kein Freund von ewiger Sequenzialitis. Manchmal ist es auch einfach besser, wenn man eine alte IP mal in Frieden lässt und sich auf neue Abenteuer und IPs stürzt. 



> Uebrigens: Dass Fantasy heutzutage nur noch duester, grau und schwarz sein muss halte ich auch fuer eine Uebertreibung. Ich wuerde solche Sachen wie die Hobbit Filmtrilogie oder Guardians of the Galaxy jetzt nicht unbedingt als nur duester und farblos bezeichnen, um nur mal zwei Beispiele der letzten 2-3 Jahre zu nennen, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen.


Dem stehen aber zig Beispiele gegenüber, in denen Franchises entweder von Anfang an düster waren, oder immer mehr ins Düstere abgedriftet sind. Wirklich "goofy" bzw. light-hearted und stilisiert kann heute kaum noch eine Fantasy-Verfilmung sein, obwohl sehr viele Vorlagen so sind. Als positives Gegenbeispiel fällt mir  derzeit eigentlich nur Lucifer ein. Und nochmal, ich mag keine Superlative. Wenn ich von einem Trend spreche, dann meine ich nicht, dass ALLE Filme so sind. Ein Trend bedeutet, dass die Anzahl dieser Filme aber zugenommen hat und dass auch viele Franchises mit mehreren Filmen bzw. Serien usw. über die Zeit düsterer geworden sind in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh?  1983 war überhaupt keine Fortsetzung zu Star Wars VI geplant. Warum sollte man ihm also damals vertraglich zusichern, dass seine Figur irgendwann mal stirbt? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, sorry. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist imo, dass er sich aus Gründen wie Geld und Ruhm noch mal hat breit schlagen lassen, bei Episode VII mitzumachen, obwohl er damals schon keine Lust mehr hatte auf Star  Wars. Aber halt auch nur dann, wenn das dann auch wirklich endgültig der letzte Star Wars Streifen mit ihm ist. Und genau das hab ich in meinem vorigen Post auch schon gesagt.



ich glaube SLB hat eher RotJs mit ESB verwechselt und Ford hatte da Tatsächlich die Idee gehabt, die Figur zur gesteigerten Dramatik sterben zu lassen
und naja, er hatte auch in der Zwischenzeit schon doch eine dezent bessere Karriere hingelegt als die anderen und auch nicht mehr so 100% Bock auf die Rolle


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Doch, eigentlich schon.



Tja, ich denke genau da liegt das Problem. Da muessen wir uns wohl darauf einigen, unterschiedlicher Meinung in dem Punkt zu sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Genau das haette eben in den Film glaube ich ueberhaupt nicht reingepasst (wie gesagt, ohne geshen zu haben, nur von der Zeitspanne und Thematik her). Finde es sehr gut, dass wir mal eine Perspektive auf das Universum bekommen, ohne uns auf die top 0.1% (Jedi oder Sith) zu konzentrieren. Ich koennte mir sogar vorstellen, dass diese neue Perspektive dann bei einer Rueckkehr zu den gewohnten epischen lichtschwert-schwingenden Helden eben diesen mehr Gravitus verleiht, da man nun einen Referenzpunkt hat, wie es  in SWfuer "normale" Leute ablaeuft.


Natürlich hätte das nicht rein gepasst. Das ist ja der Punkt, warum der Film kein richtiges Star Wars ist.

Und es gibt kein Star Wars für normale Leute. Star Wars drehte sich schon immer um die Macht und den Kampf zwischen gut und böse mit Lichtschwertern und Co. DAS ist Star Wars, das ist es, warum Star Wars Fantasy ist, nicht das Universum und die Schiffchen, die so im All rumdüsen und den Hintergrund füllen. Das ist nur der Stil, nicht der Kern  und nicht die "Idee" von Star Wars. Wenn das weg ist, dann fehlt der Kern der Sache. Dann könnte man auch einfach einen beliebigen Kriegsfilm machen, der in der Zukunft angesiedelt ist, so ala Call of Duty Infinity Warfare. Wenn ich sehen will, wie normale Leute sich gegenseitig in der Zukunft bekriegen, dann brauche ich dafür doch kein Star Wars.

Aber wie auch immer, ihr dürft das auch gerne mögen und wahrscheinlich werde ich den Film auch mögen, aber es ist halt für mich kein echtes Star Wars. Ganz einfach. Und ja, natürlich können wir uns darauf einigen, unterschiedlicher Meinung zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube SLB hat eher RotJs mit ESB verwechselt und Ford hatte da Tatsächlich die Idee gehabt, die Figur zur gesteigerten Dramatik sterben zu lassen
> und naja, er hatte auch in der Zwischenzeit schon doch eine dezent bessere Karriere hingelegt als die anderen und auch nicht mehr so 100% Bock auf die Rolle


Nicht verwechselt, er hat George beim Dreh zu ESB dazu überreden wollen und danach auch (!) bei RotJ. Und beide Male hat Lucas abgeblockt.
Nun hätte Ford sich doch sagen können:"EP7? Nicht mir mir"... Aber mit einer Klausel wie "Es sei denn ihr gebt Han einen erinnerungswürdigen Leinwand-Tod." hat er sich bestimmt doch noch breitschlagen lassen.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun hätte Ford sich doch sagen können:"EP7? Nicht mir mir"... Aber mit einer Klausel wie "Es sei denn ihr gebt Han einen erinnerungswürdigen Leinwand-Tod." hat er sich bestimmt doch noch breitschlagen lassen.


Genau das hab ich ihn meinem ursprünglichen Post gesagt, aber seis drum. Wir haben ja beide recht...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und es gibt kein Star Wars für normale Leute. Star Wars drehte sich schon immer um die Macht und den Kampf zwischen gut und böse mit Lichtschwertern und Co. DAS ist Star Wars, das ist es, warum Star Wars Fantasy ist, nicht das Universum und die Schiffchen, die so im All rumdüsen und den Hintergrund füllen. Das ist nur der Stil, nicht der Kern  und nicht die "Idee" von Star Wars. Wenn das weg ist, dann fehlt der Kern der Sache. Dann könnte man auch einfach einen beliebigen Kriegsfilm machen, der in der Zukunft angesiedelt ist, so ala Call of Duty Infinity Warfare. Wenn ich sehen will, wie normale Leute sich gegenseitig in der Zukunft bekriegen, dann brauche ich dafür doch kein Star Wars.



In einer Timeline, in der offiziell alle Lichtwert-Schwinger ausgerottet sind, hätten die eben nicht rein gepasst.
Zu der Zeit, wo Rogue One spielt, gibt es nur einen offiziell bekannten Lichtschwert-Träger. Darth Vader. Und der ist im Film auch dabei.
Der andere, von dem wir als Zuschauer wissen, ist noch immer im Exil auf Tatooine.
Warum sollten sie jetzt plötzlich neue dazu erfinden, nur damit wieder Jedi-Action zu sehen ist und sie ihren eigenen Kanon torpedieren?


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In einer Timeline, in der offiziell alle Lichtwert-Schwinger ausgerottet sind, hätten die eben nicht rein gepasst.
> Zu der Zeit, wo Rogue One spielt, gibt es nur einen offiziell bekannten Lichtschwert-Träger. Darth Vader. Und der ist im Film auch dabei.
> Der andere, von dem wir als Zuschauer wissen, ist noch immer im Exil auf Tatooine.
> Warum sollten sie jetzt plötzlich neue dazu erfinden, nur damit wieder Jedi-Action zu sehen ist und sie ihren eigenen Kanon torpedieren?


Gegenfrage: Wer sagt denn, dass es überhaupt einen Star Wars Film geben muss, der genau zu dieser Zeit spielt?

Es ist doch so: ohne Macht, Jedi und Lichtschwerter usw. fehlt dem Franchise die Fantasy und ein großer Teil der Philosophie bzw. Idee hinter Star Wars. Aber als Kriegsfilm light macht der Film imo leider auch keine gute Figur, schon gerade deshalb, weil er offenbar den Krieg auch noch verharmlost, damit auch ja eine Jugendfreigabe ab 12 raus springt. Die ganze Schrecklichkeit des Kriegs wird so kaum gezeigt (alleine deshalb ist der Vergleich mit Der Soldat James Ryan schon seit weit hergeholt, da paradoxerweise aus dem Kriegsfilm so kein Anti-Kriegsfilm gemacht wird ). Anders gesagt: Der Film hat keine wirkliche Aussage, er hat keine tiefergehende Bedeutung, er ist vor allem Eye Candy  und eine bloße Materialschlacht mit Star Wars Requisiten, die irgendeine Rannotiz aus einer alten Episode mit Leben füllt. Wie schreibt es der andere Kritiker: *„Rogue One“, das erste „Star Wars“-Spin-off unter Disney-Herrschaft, ist ein ambivalentes Erlebnis mit Licht und Schatten: Gareth Edwards liefert einen vor allem visuell beeindruckenden Kriegsfilm ab, dem das große emotionale Herz des Vorgängers „Das Erwachen der Macht“ allerdings fehlt." *Was ist aber ein Film ohne Herz, ohne Moral, ohne Aussage? Für mich ist das in der Form einfach nur eine Verwurstung der Lizenz, nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes, weder klassisches Star Wars, noch was wirklich Innovatives, Frisches, neu Beseleendes. Übrigens finde ich es besonders traurig, dass der Regisseur angeblich großer Star Wars Fan ist, denn das kommt in dem Film imo nicht zum Ausdruck...

Man könnte Rogue One auch so umschreiben: ein zensierter Kriegsfilm mit Star Wars Requisition


----------



## Bevier (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja,  man kann für jedes beliebige Genre ein Szenario finden, das ist nicht weiter schwer. Man könnte auch eine Romantic Comedy schreiben über Han und Leia, die zwischen Episode VI und VII spielt. Möglich ist fast alles, nur heißt das nicht, dass sich das alles auch wirklich nach Star Wars anfühlt. Und für den ein oder anderen ist es halt wichtig, dass da, wo Star Wars drauf steht, auch wirklich Star Wars drin ist. Also ja, vom Szenario her passt das, nur ist das für mich halt kein richtiges Star Wars, und für andere offenbar auch nicht, weil halt wesentliche Charakterzüge von Star Wars fehlen (im verlinkten Review oben werden z.B. auch die fehlenden Yedi-Ritter und Lichtschwerter etc.  angesprochen, nur mal so als zusätzliches Beispiel, was "eigentlich" zu Star Wars gehört).



Und genau hier ergibt sich ein Problem: wer soll diese Lichtschwerter denn schwingen? Zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es im Grunde genommen keine Jedis mehr, die traurigen Reste (in der offiziellen, also kanonischen Version) sind gerade einmal 2 (nicht kanonisch versteckten sich einige weitere irgendwo, unter anderem Morgan Katarn, Vater des eigentlichen Helden, der die Baupläne des TS besorgte ^^), die sich irgendwo auf einem abgelegenen Wüstenplaneten, zum Schutz eines potentiell machtempfänglichen Kindes Anakin Skywalkers, und auf einem noch abgelegeneren Sumpfplaneten verstecken. Gegen zwei "rote Lichtschwerter" die aufeinander treffen, spricht ja schon "die Regel der Zwei" (gegen die allerdings der Erfinder derselben, George Lukas, selbst schon öfter verstieß... während der Episoden 1-3 gab es bis zu 4 Sith gleichzeitig, von den kanonischen Clonewars ganz zu schweigen)...

Ich sehe es eher aus Sicht eines Computerspielers, der sehr viel Spaß mit verschiedenen SW-Spielen hatte, ohne dabei Machtfertigkeiten zu nutzen. Mich stört ein Film ohne explizite Nutzung dieser nicht wirklich. Auch versuche ich nicht einen Film gleich abzustrafen, den ich noch gar nicht gesehen habe. Hinterher kann ich immer noch sagen "hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt" aber gute Unterhaltung für einen angenehmen Abend wird er in jedem Fall bieten. Und vielleicht wird er sogar besser als gedacht.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, warum hier aus "das fühlt sich nicht nach Star Wars" an  gleich ein "das muss ein furchtbar schlechter Film" sein gemacht wird. Das sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dimensionen.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

für mich kann es gar nich düster genug sein.ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das lucas sich sehr vom zweiten weltkrieg und der wehrmacht hat inziprieren lassen.die fanatische rede von general hux vor den sturmtruppen,hätte genau so gut bei nem reichparteitag laufen können.das war für mich eine der besten szenen im ganzen film.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> für mich kann es gar nich düster genug sein.ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das lucas sich sehr vom zweiten weltkrieg und der wehrmacht hat inziprieren lassen.die fanatische rede von general hux vor den sturmtruppen,hätte genau so gut bei nem reichparteitag laufen können.das war für mich eine der besten szenen im ganzen film.



ja sicher, die Kampfszenen vom Falken ist von Dambustern und andere Szenen von Triumph des Willens, grade die Szene am Ende


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin kein großer Star Wars-Fan, aber dennoch freue ich mich irgendwie auf den Film. Eben weil er als Spin Off eine andere Seite in der SW-Franchise beleuchtet.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja sicher, die Kampfszenen vom Falken ist von Dambustern und andere Szenen von Triumph des Willens, grade die Szene am Ende



oder auch die machtergreifung von palpatine und die landung der rebellen in SW7(sah aus wie der sturm auf die normandie)


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

SW bietet genügend Potential für Verfilmungen selbst nach Ep. IX. Entweder ein Prequel vor Ep. 1 oder aber auch Storys die zwischen Ep. VI und VII spielen (ohne die bekannten Charaktere zu tangieren). Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise.

Auch die Klonkriege als Realverfilmung wären z.B. eine Möglichkeit. Oder auch Storys aus dem EU.

Ich bezweifle jedenfalls daß Disney die SW-Marke nach Ep. IX unter den Tisch fallen läßt. Dafür bietet das Universum zu viele Optionen auch ohne Han, Leia und Luke. Auch wenn die wohl auf sehr lange die markantesten Charaktere in diesem Universum darstellen.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

ich hätte zb auch gern gesehen wie darth bane die regel der zwei eingeführt hat..oder die zeit davor als es noch massig sith gab und diese sich gegenseitig bekämpft haben.
die story von knights of the old republic mit darth revan war auch super.von mir aus können sie gerne komplett neue geschichten anschneiden


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...da, wo Star Wars drauf steht, auch wirklich Star Wars drin ist...



Was ist denn "Star Wars"? Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Star Wars für jeden dasselbe ist oder dasselbe beinhalten muss, um Star Wars zu sein. 

Für mich beispielsweise waren die Jedi, die Sith und die Macht schon in den Achtzigern zweitrangig. Ich persönlich identifizierte mich da doch eher mit Han Solo - also Abenteuer in einer fernen Galaxie erleben, gefüllt mit abertausenden wunderlichen Spezies und höchst exotischen Welten. Die Raumschlachten taten es mir dann auch noch an - Raumschiffe die sich in den Tiefen des Alls bekriegten, gewagte Flugmanöver durch tödliche Asteroidenfelder... Die Lichtschwertkämpfe waren eine nette Beigabe, aber _für mich_ hätten die Filme auch ohne die mystische Komponente funktioniert. 

Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass das für manch einen zu Star Wars gehören muss, um für ihn oder sie "wirklich" Star Wars zu sein.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Eben. Das SW-Universum ist gigantisch und umfaßt eben nicht nur den Zeitraum der neuen Republik, der Klonkriege und die Zeit von Darth Vader und Kylo Ren.


----------



## Feynmann (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt Disney die Schuld für den Schmalz geben. Ich finde, dass George Lucas schon keine sehr glückliche Hand hatte. Es wurden viele Kuscheltiere eingeführt, vermutlich damit die Altersfreigabe auf 0 runterging. Die Entwicklung von Anakin Skywalker zu  Darth Vader fand ich so hanebüchend. Der Charakter wurde vermutlich nach der Inhaltsangabe eines Psychologiebuchs für Anfänger gestaltet.  Die besten Geschichten kamen meiner Meinung aus anderen Quellen. Ich nenne hier nur die Geschichten über  Revan, die alten Sithlords (darth bane, Exar Kun), die Rollenspiele zu  KOTOR. Ein wenig Romantik finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Ich fand das Ende des  ersten Teils von Star Killer sehr bewegend, wo gesagt wird, dass er das alles für die Frau , welche er insgeheim liebte (die Pilotin) gemacht hat. Leider wurde das alles ja als nicht kanonisch erklärt. Die Trickfilme, die Clonekriege" fand ich zum Teil auch nicht schlecht. Leider wurden auch dort gerne Stilmittel eingesetzt, welche ich eher als nervig empfinde. Die Helden gehe erstmal in jede Falle, logisch denken gehört zumindest nicht zur Grundausbildung eines Jedis. Die Erfindung der Midi-Chlorianer fand ich auch recht unglücklich, dass war in KOTOR (Revan) schon besser gelöst.


----------



## Urotsukidoji2 (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich hätte zb auch gern gesehen wie darth bane die regel der zwei eingeführt hat..oder die zeit davor als es noch massig sith gab und diese sich gegenseitig bekämpft haben.
> die story von knights of the old republic mit darth revan war auch super.von mir aus können sie gerne komplett neue geschichten anschneiden



Schön wer´s. Wirds aber nicht gegebn da das seid Disneys Übernahme nicht mehr "existiert"

Lassen aber Revan & Co weiter bei ihren Paraden mitlaufen oder bane´s geist mit Yoda (Clonewars) labern. Bei Disney weiß doch rechts net was links tut.


----------



## Urotsukidoji2 (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest meine Vorfreude wurde durch dieses Review deutlich gebremst (wem es anders geht: viel Spaß damit). Ich kann einem düsteren Kriegsfilm im Star Wars Universum prinzipiell wenig abgewinnen.



Meine Fresse, das tut ja schon körperlich weh...


----------



## Urotsukidoji2 (14. Dezember 2016)

Klingt spitze.

Ich wünsche mir zwar auch mal alte Geschichten aus Zeiten Revans, aber das Review gab mir wieder bissl Hoffnung. Teil 7 war "ok" aber nicht der Bringer den ich mir erhoffte. Der bleiche Emo war ohne seine Maske ein ziemlich nerviger Character. Rey dagegen war echt super.
Ich hatte nach den News der Recuts schon gedacht es wird wieder ein bunter Disney Film. Gut das dem nicht so ist.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Urotsukidoji2 schrieb:


> Klingt spitze.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir zwar auch mal alte Geschichten aus Zeiten Revans, aber das Review gab mir wieder bissl Hoffnung. Teil 7 war "ok" aber nicht der Bringer den ich mir erhoffte. Der bleiche Emo war ohne seine Maske ein ziemlich nerviger Character. Rey dagegen war echt super.
> Ich hatte nach den News der Recuts schon gedacht es wird wieder ein bunter Disney Film. Gut das dem nicht so ist.




naja ich denke emo-ren wird in EP8 deutlich anders und mächtiger dargestellt..in 7 war er ja noch am zweifeln und immer hin und her gerissen.der mord an daddy war dann im grunde sein meisterstück,,(oder vieleicht kommt es ja auch wie bei GoT als jon schnee die halbhand erledigt hat um glaubhaft zu infiltrieren?)...bin auf jedenfall gespannt.ich finde zb das ren ein toller neuer charakter is und das adam driver seine sache super macht


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich empfand Ep. VII als die beste der neueren Episoden. Deutlich besser als Ep. I-III.

Und auch die Charaktere. Rey, Finn waren top. Selbst Leia und Han Solo waren spitze. 



Spoiler



Bin mal auf Luke gespannt. Viel hat man ja von ihm in Ep. VII nicht gesehen.



Denke für mich daß Disney bei Episode VII alles Richtig gemacht hat und freu mich schon auf Rogue One bzw. nächstes Jahr Ep. VIII. Wobei ich sehnlichst wünsche, daß ich als Bluray 3D-Käufer nicht wieder sooo lange nach Release der regulären Episode warten muß.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

adam driver und jon boyega kannte man ja schon vorher.daysie ridley is für mich die entdeckung,die hat echt super gespielt


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Sicher. Wie gesagt von den neueren Episoden ist Ep. VII bislang die beste und auf Augenhöhe zur klassischen Triolgie.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

seh ich ganz genau so,,weiss nich warum die leute 7 so mies fanden,,kann ich absolut nich nachvollziehen


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Urotsukidoji2 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, das tut ja schon körperlich weh...


Was denn genau? Dass jemand eine andere Meinung bzw. einen anderen Geschmack bezüglich eines Films hat? Du musst ja echte Probleme haben, wenn dir das körperliche Schmerzen bereitet... 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke für mich daß Disney bei Episode VII alles Richtig gemacht hat


...außer eine originelle Geschichte zu bieten...


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> seh ich ganz genau so,,weiss nich warum die leute 7 so mies fanden,,kann ich absolut nich nachvollziehen



Kurz und bündig? Rehash / Fan-Service / Best-Of-Episodes-IV-VI. 
Das die allgemeine Begründung. Für mich als Fan der ersten Stunde war es vielmehr die Einsicht, dass meine Jugendhelden eigentlich für nichts und wieder nichts 3 Filme lang gelitten haben - die Situation hat sich für sie und die Galaxis nicht sonderlich verbessert seit dem Bau des Todessterns - im Gegenteil: Irgend so'n'Kerl hat es sogar hingekriegt, etwas noch tödlicheres als den Todesstern zu "bauen", ohne das bis zur letzten Minute irgendwer irgendwas davon mitkriegt. Uao. Und ja, meine Kindheitshelden haben sich schlussendlich eben als Versager entpuppt... Für mich ist 7 leider der mieseste aller SW-Filme... immer noch ein SW-Film, aber eben der mieseste...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig? Rehash / Fan-Service / Best-Of-Episodes-IV-VI.
> Das die allgemeine Begründung. Für mich als Fan der ersten Stunde war es vielmehr die Einsicht, dass meine Jugendhelden eigentlich für nichts und wieder nichts 3 Filme lang gelitten haben - die Situation hat sich für sie und die Galaxis nicht sonderlich verbessert seit dem Bau des Todessterns - im Gegenteil: Irgend so'n'Kerl hat es sogar hingekriegt, etwas noch tödlicheres als den Todesstern zu "bauen", ohne das bis zur letzten Minute irgendwer irgendwas davon mitkriegt. Uao. Und ja, meine Kindheitshelden haben sich schlussendlich eben als Versager entpuppt... Für mich ist 7 leider der mieseste aller SW-Filme... immer noch ein SW-Film, aber eben der mieseste...


Das ist halt das Problem mit der ewigen Sequenzialitis. In sich abgeschlossene, stimmige Geschichten werden ständig irgendwie erweitert, umgedeutet, eskaliert - bis es irgendwann völlig ins Absurde abdriftet. Ein noch krasseres Beispiel dafür sind die neueren Superman-Filme. Das hat nichts mehr damit zu tun, wie die Story und der Charakter ursprünglich gedacht war. Ich kann auf jeden Fall gut nachvollziehen, was du meinst. Ich fand Episode VII unterhaltsam, der Cast war gut, die Produktion war genial - aber die Story war wirklich ziemlich fürn Arsch. Von Abrams hab ich allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet, der  hatte sein unheilvolles Nicht-Talent für gutes und authentisches Storytelling ja schon bei Star Trek eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt...


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem mit der ewigen Sequenzialitis. In sich abgeschlossene, stimmige Geschichten werden ständig irgendwie erweitert, umgedeutet, eskaliert - bis es irgendwann völlig ins Absurde abdriftet. Ein noch krasseres Beispiel dafür sind die neueren Superman-Filme. Das hat nichts mehr damit zu tun, wie die Story und der Charakter ursprünglich gedacht war. Ich kann auf jeden Fall gut nachvollziehen, was du meinst. Ich fand Episode VII unterhaltsam, der Cast war gut, die Produktion war genial - aber die Story war wirklich ziemlich fürn Arsch. Von Abrams hab ich allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet, der  hatte sein unheilvolles Nicht-Talent für gutes und authentisches Storytelling ja schon bei Star Trek eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt...



So leid mir das auch tut, hier ist nun wirklich genau einer der Schuldige - nämlich George, als er beschloss sein Werk an Disney zu verkaufen, anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass sein Werk wahrlich unabhängig bleibt. Er hat dadurch Kathleen Kennedy in die unangenehme Lage gebracht, einen auf Nummer sicher spielen zu müssen. Man kann nämlich George eine Menge vorwerfen, aber keinesfalls dass er nicht immer und unter allen Umständen sein eigenes Ding gedreht hat, unabhängig von Marketing-Prognosen, Merchandising-Hintergedanken uswusf. natürlich kann dabei der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen (so blind bin ich nun auch wieder nicht: I-III leiden an CGI und hölzernen Leistungen, und die gehen genauso auf George's Kappe), aber wenigstens waren die Geschichten - trotz bekanntem Ende - originell genug, um nicht wie ein grosses Deja-Vu rüberzukommen.

Ja, George hätte das Heft aus der Hand geben sollen, schliesslich ist er auch schon ein alter Mann - aber er hätte das Heft nicht Mickey Mouse überreichen sollen...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Wollen wir mal auch nicht vergessen, daß Georgieboy über geschlagene 20 Jahre lang nichts anderes gemacht hatte als Episode IV bis VI ständig zu Recutten statt mal was Neues zu bringen. Das hatte schon fast pathologische Züge.

In der Zeit hat man es verpaßt, eine Triolgie drehen zu können die z.B. zeitnah nach Episode VI angesetzt hätte werden können. So mußte man aufgrund des Alters der Darsteller zwangsweise rund 30 Jahre überspringen.

Und als Georgieboy dann doch etwas Neues brachte (nämlich Episode I) kam der unsäglichste SW-Charakter überhaupt dabei heraus (JarJar). Und ein extrem auf kindlich getrimmtes SW.

Danach kam mit Episode II die Liebesschnulze für die Teenies (Biss zum Abendbrot im Weltall) und mit Episode III endlich mal eine Steigerung. Aber Hayden Christensen kommt von der Aura und dem Charakter hier absolut nicht mit, sorry. Somit ist zwar Episode III der beste der ersten Triolgie, aber immer noch nicht in Reichweite der klassischen. Im Gegensatz zu Episode VII.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und als er etwas Neues brachte kam der unsäglichste SW-Charakter überhaupt dabei heraus (JarJar). Und ein extrem auf kindlich getrimmtes SW.



Ewoks... Von daher kann ich George Jar Jar bei weitem nicht so übel nehmen, wie es hier manche tun.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Danach kam mit Episode II die Liebesschnulze für die Teenies und mit Episode III endlich mal eine Steigerung. Aber Hayden Christensen kommt von der Aura hier absolut nicht mit, sorry. Somit ist zwar Episode III der beste der ersten Triolgie, aber immer noch nicht in Reichweite der klassischen. Im Gegensatz zu Episode VII.



An der schauspielerischen Leistung von Episode VII gibt es nichts zu meckern, ohne Frage - aber das reicht leider nicht, um den Film aus der Mittelmässigkeit heraus zu ziehen. Daher kann sich auch 7 nicht mit der OT messen. Und eben - von der Originalität her kann sich 7 nicht einmal mit der neuen Trilogie messen.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

wollt ich gerade sagen,,das die reihe von lucas weg is,war da beste was passieren konnte..erst kam ewig nix und als dann was kam (ep1-3)wars richtig mies.

und ich versteh nich warum abrahams so verteufelt wird,,,seine star trek-filme sind die bestbewertesten teile der ganzen reihe...das gleiche bei episode7,der immerhin ne 8,2 (imdb) geholt hat und damit der drittbeste teil(laut bewertung) is

außerdem sollte doch so langsam jedem bewusst sein,das es hier um ein reboot geht in etwas anderem gewandt.hier sollte der stab von den alten darstellern wie han und leia an die neue generation übergeben werden,ohne ein eins zu eins reboot hinzulegen.ich seh den film gar nich richtig als eigenständigen teil..für mich sind ep7-9 eher der wechsel hin zur nächsten generation.denn um ganz ehrlich zu sein,,heutige zwanzigjährige können doch mit harrison ford und carrie fischer nich mehr viel anfangen.da muss frisches junges blut her.und das hat man nun gemacht,weiss nich was daran so schlimm sein soll...oder wolltet ihr euch noch weitere zwanzig jahre den siebzigjährigen han solo reinziehen?


man wollte halt alt und neu verbinden..ohne einfach komplett bei null anzufangen


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> So leid mir das auch tut, hier ist nun wirklich genau einer der Schuldige - nämlich George, als er beschloss sein Werk an Disney zu verkaufen, anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass sein Werk wahrlich unabhängig bleibt.


Sicher, ich hab Lucas nie in Schutz genommen. Es wäre imo das Optimum gewesen, wenn er Star Wars einfach begraben hätte. Aber gut, ich kann ihn verstehen. Wer von uns würde denn nein sagen, wenn uns jemand ein Lastwagen voll Geldscheine anbietet für eine Geschichte, die wir geschrieben haben? 



> Er hat dadurch Kathleen Kennedy in die unangenehme Lage gebracht, einen auf Nummer sicher spielen zu müssen.


Naja, ganz so einfach will ich es Disney dann doch nicht machen.  Jetzt ist halt Disney für die Marke und ihre Zukunft verantwortlich, also mache ich sie auch verantwortlich, wenn etwas nicht so gut läuft.



> Ja, George hätte das Heft aus der Hand geben sollen, schliesslich ist er auch schon ein alter Mann - aber er hätte das Heft nicht Mickey Mouse überreichen sollen...


True.  Ich finde es immer noch paradox, dass ausgerechnet Disney einen Kriegsfilm im Star Wars Universum drehen wollte. Was dabei heraus gekommen ist, sieht man ja: ein "Kriegsfilm" für Teenies, schön befreit von Blut, Morast, Gedärmen und Tod und schlicht allem, was uns  den Schrecken des Kriegs vor Augen führt. Soldat James Ryan, my ass. Wenn man den Vergleich bei Disney ernst meint, dass macht mich das ziemlich fassungslos, weil man dann offenbar noch nie verstanden hat, um was es in Kriegsfilmen ala James Ryan überhaupt geht. Aber  Krieg ist ja auch nur ein Spiel, oder? Sorry, aber Rogue One hat mal sowas von überhaupt keine Botschaft, das ist einfach nur sinnlose Action, eine Materialschlacht und Zerstörungsorgie vor Star Wars Kulisse. Ein Kriegsfilm, der ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist? Ich finde das einfach lächerlich.  



stawacz schrieb:


> wollt ich gerade sagen,,das die reihe von lucas weg is,war da beste was passieren konnte..erst kam ewig nix und als dann was kam (ep1-3)wars richtig mies.


Das beste, was hätte passieren können, wäre gewesen, wenn man Star Wars in Ruhe gelassen hätte und es überhaupt keine neuen Filme mehr gegeben hätte. Und ja, ich meine das ganz ernst - und ich bin ein Mega-Fan von Star Wars.



> und ich versteh nich warum abrahams so verteufelt wird,,,seine star trek-filme sind die bestbewertesten teile der ganzen reihe


Weil sie scheiße sind und  weil Abrams auch nie recht verstanden hat, worum es bei Star Trek geht...  

Aber sicher, dafür ist er auch nicht alleine verantwortlich, das ist eben der Zeitgeist. Heute muss man sich im Eskalationswettstreit mit all den anderen Fantasyfilmen behaupten...



> außerdem sollte doch so langsam jedem bewusst sein,das es hier um ein reboot geht in etwas anderem gewandt.hier sollte der stab von den alten darstellern wie han und leia an die neue generation übergeben werden,ohne ein eins zu eins reboot hinzulegen.ich seh den film gar nich richtig als eigenständigen teil..für mich sind ep7-9 eher der wechsel hin zur nächsten generation.denn um ganz ehrlich zu sein,,heutige zwanzigjährige können doch mit harrison ford und carrie fischer nich mehr viel anfangen.da muss frisches junges blut her.und das hat man nun gemacht,weiss nich was daran so schlimm sein soll...oder wolltet ihr euch noch weitere zwanzig jahre den siebzigjährigen han solo reinziehen?


Entweder man macht einen richtigen Reboot (mit ganz neuem Cast am besten zu einer ganz anderen Zeit oder Ort) oder man führt eine Story sinnvoll weiter. Episode VII  macht weder das eine noch das andere, sondern versucht sich an einem seltsamen Zwitter. Sorry, aber ich kann dem Konzept wenig bis nichts abgewinnen.  Das ist eher so ein kleinster-Nenner Ansatz, weil man sich nicht getraut hat einen echten Reboot zu machen und weil man gehofft hat, dass man die alten Fans besser in die Kinos lockt, wenn man die alten Haudegen noch irgendwie integriert. Naja, kommerziell hat das geklappt, also alles richtig gemacht, Disney. Aber kreativ war das imo schlicht ein Totalausfall  - und ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige, der das so sieht.



> man wollte halt alt und neu verbinden..ohne einfach komplett bei null anzufangen


Jupp, und das Konzept ist fürn Arsch. So nimmt man den neuen Charakter übrigens auch die Chance, ihre eigene Geschichte zu erzählen, weil ihre Geschichte auf so seltsame Weise der Geschichte der Vorgängergeneration ähnelt, als ob sich die Welt einfach alle  30 Jahre resetten würde und von vorne anfängt, nur mit neuen Gesichtern. Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sowas als gutes und originelles Storytelling empfinden kann.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ewoks... Von daher kann ich George Jar Jar bei weitem nicht so übel nehmen, wie es hier manche tun.
> 
> 
> 
> An der schauspielerischen Leistung von Episode VII gibt es nichts zu meckern, ohne Frage - aber das reicht leider nicht, um den Film aus der Mittelmässigkeit heraus zu ziehen. Daher kann sich auch 7 nicht mit der OT messen. Und eben - von der Originalität her kann sich 7 nicht einmal mit der neuen Trilogie messen.



Nichts gegen die Ewoks. Die sind wenigstens Kult. Aber Jarjar als Vergleich ? Ich bitte Dich jetzt mal ernstlich.....


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ewoks... Von daher kann ich George Jar Jar bei weitem nicht so übel nehmen, wie es hier manche tun.
> 
> 
> 
> An der schauspielerischen Leistung von Episode VII gibt es nichts zu meckern, ohne Frage - aber das reicht leider nicht, um den Film aus der Mittelmässigkeit heraus zu ziehen. Daher kann sich auch 7 nicht mit der OT messen. Und eben - von der Originalität her kann sich 7 nicht einmal mit der neuen Trilogie messen.


wie gesagt ep7 war um einiges düsterer als die letzten drei filme von lucas(was die meisten die ich kenne sehr begrüßt haben,,bin schließlich keine zwölf mehr),,ich kenne persönlich ´niemanden,der die letzten lucasversionen gut fand,aus den von drake genannten gründen,,,schauspielerisch schlecht,,story war extremst weichgespühlt und kindlich und spannend gemacht is auch was anderes,,,lediglich der letzte war "ok" aber bei weitem nich gut


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> oder wolltet ihr euch noch weitere zwanzig jahre den siebzigjährigen han solo reinziehen?



Nein. Jeder muss mal sterben, auch Han Solo. Als Opfergabe an die dunkle Seite der Macht finde ich aber für den Charakter entwürdigend. Wie gesagt: Ein Versager, sein Tod ist einfach nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem i, was sein Versagen auf der ganzen Linie betrifft. 

Nein. Man hätte nicht bei Null anfangen müssen - aber man hätte das Weiterreichen der Fackel origineller vonstatten gehen lassen können.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wie gesagt ep7 war um einiges düsterer als die letzten drei filme von lucas



Düster <> Gut. Star Wars braucht kein "düster" um gut zu sein.



stawacz schrieb:


> ich kenne persönlich ´niemanden,der die letzten lucasversionen gut fand



Persönlich nicht, nein, aber hier im Forum mindestens einen, der I-III besser als VII findet...



stawacz schrieb:


> story war extremst weichgespühlt und kindlich und spannend gemacht is auch was anderes,,,lediglich der letzte war "ok" aber bei weitem nich gut



Von der Story her schlagen I-III VII um Meilen.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nichts gegen die Ewoks. Die sind wenigstens Kult. Aber Jarjar als Vergleich ? Ich bitte Dich jetzt mal ernstlich.....



Genauso auf Kinder zugeschnitten - nur nimmt man es George ein mal übel und ein mal nicht. Nicht wirklich sehr konsequent.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Jupp, und das Konzept ist fürn Arsch.



das sieht die breite masse aber anders...wir die hier zig romane und vorlagen kennen, können super darüber streiten,,aber wenn 600.00 abgegebene stimmen der meinung sind das der film seine 8,2 verdient dann is das schon recht repräsentativ.klar kann man nicht jeden glücklich machen,,besonders die älteren fans die von anfang an dabei sind...aber man sollte nun auch mal nach vorne schauen.

und warum sollte man diese megalizens begraben lassen,,?ich habe mehr als mein halbes leben darauf gewartet neuen stoff serviert zu bekommen,und nachdem ich von lucas so herbe enttäuscht wurde bin ich froh das die reihe jetzt in neine neue richtung geht.so lange sie nich so durchdrehen wie mit den marvelfilmen soll es mir recht sein


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer noch paradox, dass ausgerechnet Disney einen Kriegsfilm im Star Wars Universum drehen wollte. Was dabei heraus gekommen ist, sieht man ja: ein "Kriegsfilm" für Teenies, schön befreit von Blut, Morast, Gedärmen und Tod und schlicht allem, was uns  den Schrecken des Kriegs vor Augen führt. Soldat James Ryan, my ass. Wenn man den Vergleich bei Disney ernst meint, dass macht mich das ziemlich fassungslos, weil man dann offenbar noch nie verstanden hat, um was es in Kriegsfilmen ala James Ryan überhaupt geht. Aber  Krieg ist ja auch nur ein Spiel, oder? Sorry, aber Rogue One hat mal sowas von überhaupt keine Botschaft, das ist einfach nur sinnlose Action, eine Materialschlacht und Zerstörungsorgie vor Star Wars Kulisse. Ein Kriegsfilm, der ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist? Ich finde das einfach lächerlich.



Da ich den neuen noch nicht gesehen habe, muss ich mir ein Urteil bis morgen Abend 23:00 Uhr verkneifen


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein. Jeder muss mal sterben, auch Han Solo. Als Opfergabe an die dunkle Seite der Macht finde ich aber für den Charakter entwürdigend.
> 
> Nein. Man hätte nicht bei Null anfangen müssen - aber man hätte das Weiterreichen der Fackel origineller vonstatten gehen lassen können.


damit wollte man kylo ren pushen ,,,aber das muss man halt auch verstehen.

und du redest die ganze zeit von versagen,,welche mission hatte harrison ford denn die so wichtig war ?er war zwar einer der hauptcharaktere ,aber nich der um den sich alles gedreht hat...er wurde von seinem zur dunklen seite gewechselten sohn ermordet,,spektakulärer gehts doch kaum....entwürdigend wäre es gewesen wenn sie ihn beim duschen hätten ausrutschen lassen^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Unterschied: Die Ewoks waren noch an der Grenze. Aber Jarjar hat diese Grenze um Aeonen gesprengt. Und was die Story von Ep. I bis III betrifft: Sooo episch war die nun auch wieder nicht. Erst Recht nicht was Episode I betrifft (abgesehen vom Fight gegen Darth Maul und den Tod von Qui-Gon). Das war aber das einzige. Dazu kam auch ein Joda auf Speed. Absolut überdreht in meinen Augen. Erst Episode III ließ wieder etwas von der Genialität des SW-Universums durchblitzen.

Für mich bleibt die Reihenfolge bei den Star Wars-Realverfilmungen wie folgt:

Klassische Triolgie - EP VII

lange Zeit nichts

Ep. III

nichts

EP II

lange Zeit nichts 

EP I

Trotzdem habe ich auch Episode I bis III auf Bluray (der Vollständigkeit halber)

Ich bin aber mal gespannt wo sich Rogue One einordnen wird. Daß am Anfang die Laufschrift fehlt ist zwar ein größerer Stilbruch gegenüber der Filmreihe in meinen Augen aber hoffentlich ein verschmerzbarer. Beim Rest werde ich mal sehen.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> damit wollte man kylo ren pushen ,,,aber das muss man halt auch verstehen.



Am mangelnden Verständnis liegt es nicht - die Gründe verstehe ich durchaus. Entwürdigend bleiben sie trotzdem.



stawacz schrieb:


> und du redest die ganze zeit von versagen,,welche mission hatte harrison ford denn die so wichtig war ?



Harrison Ford hatte die Mission, Han Solo den Wünschen des jeweiligen Regisseurs entsprechend zu portraitieren. Mission accomplished. 



stawacz schrieb:


> er war zwar einer der hauptcharaktere ,aber nich der um den sich alles gedreht hat...er wurde von seinem zur dunklen seite gewechselten sohn ermordet,,spektakulärer gehts doch kaum....



Es geht nicht um Spektakel, es geht um Würde. Ach ja, in einen bodenlosen Schacht zu fallen war im übrigen bei Star Wars noch nie da... Aber er wurde nicht einfach ermordet - er wurde zum Opferlamm. DAS ist es, was es entwürdigend macht.



stawacz schrieb:


> entwürdigend wäre es gewesen wenn sie ihn beim duschen hätten ausrutschen lassen^^



Ich gebe zu, ich musste bei der Vorstellung lachen.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

wie gsagt,,ich denke man hat das gerade gemacht um kylo ren zu pushen,,,,ein mal das er den großen han solo töten darf,und das es durch den mord an seinem eigenen vater kein zurück mehr gibt,,zum anderen is das opfer das ren selbst dadurch gebracht hat so groß das er in zukunft denke ich besonders mächtig dargestellt wird...emo-ren wird wohl sicher erhalten bleiben,aber ich finde auch gerade dieses zwiegespaltene mehrschichtige gut ans einem charakter.dart vader würd mich zb heute nich mehr hinterm sofa vorholen.nach heutigen standards viel zu eindimensional der typ


und zum thema durchgekaut..ich geh jetzt schon davon aus,das kylo der bruder von ren is,,,die eine ansprache von ihm als rey auf dem stuhl gefangen war(wo es um han als vater ging)war fast schon zu eindeutig


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Unterschied: Die Ewoks waren noch an der Grenze.



Für Dich. Aber Barney Stinson meint, all jene die vor dem 25 Mai 1973 auf die Welt gekommen sind, müssen die Ewoks Scheisse finden. Mein Sohn, 13, findet beispielsweise Jar Jar nicht so übel.

Daher ist und bleibt meine Reihenfolge:

IV > VI > V > III > I > II > VII


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Naja beim besten Willen. Barney ist ja nun nicht wirklich eine Benchmark. Und ich bin vor 73 geboren (davon abgesehen). Aber Jarjar war einfach nur ein nerviges trotteliges Etwas. Der hat die eh schon stark auf kindlich getrimmte Episode I noch weiter nach unten gezogen.

Was mich auch etwas wundert ist Deine Einordnung der klassischen Triolgie. Den mittleren, wirklich epischen Teil "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" mit der Schlacht auf Hoth auf den letzten Platz im Vergleich des Dreiteilers zu setzen ? Ich weiß nicht wirklich. Dort wo Luke von Yoda seine Ausbildung erhält ? Und dafür Deine angeblich ach so nervigen Ewoks auf den 2. Platz ?

Ich sehe zwischen Episode IV bis VI eher kaum merkliche qualitative Unterschiede sondern eher alle auf gleichem homogen hohem Level und würde da gar nicht erst eine Ab-/Aufwertung untereinander vornehmen wollen.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> das sieht die breite masse aber anders...wir die hier zig romane und vorlagen kennen, können super darüber streiten,,aber wenn 600.00 abgegebene stimmen der meinung sind das der film seine 8,2 verdient dann is das schon recht repräsentativ.klar kann man nicht jeden glücklich machen,,besonders die älteren fans die von anfang an dabei sind...aber man sollte nun auch mal nach vorne schauen.


Ähm, seit wann kann man bei IMDB Wertungen ausschließlich  für das Storytelling bzw. das Storykonzept abgeben? Die Wertung bezieht sich auf den gesamten Film, und der hat ja durchaus seine Qualitäten. 



> und warum sollte man diese megalizens begraben lassen,,?


Weil manche Geschichten genau so gut sind, wie sie sind. Die nicht besser werden, wenn man sie erweitert. Und die deshalb einzigartig bleiben sollten, damit wir sie genau so für immer in Erinnerung behalten können. Kommerziell verstehe ich natürlich, dass man die Lizenz maximal melken will.  Aber ich bin kein Produzent, daher interessiert mich das nicht. Mich interessiert das Storytelling und wie gesagt, ich habe lieber was Einzigartiges, das es nur einmal gibt und das somit maximal wirken kann, als etwas, das ständig wieder neu aufgewärmt, abgewandelt und erweitert wird, bis es irgendwann beliebig ist und man dessen überdrüssig wird.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

gerade der zweite bzw fünfte teil wird von fans eigentlich als der beste aller teile angesehen


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, seit wann kann man bei IMDB Wertungen ausschließlich  für das Storytelling bzw. das Storykonzept abgeben? Die Wertung bezieht sich auf den gesamten Film, und der hat ja durchaus seine Qualitäten.
> 
> 
> Weil manche Geschichten genau so gut sind, wie sie sind. Die nicht besser werden, wenn man sie erweitert. Und die deshalb einzigartig bleiben sollten, damit wir sie genau so für immer in Erinnerung behalten können. Kommerziell verstehe ich natürlich, dass man die Lizenz maximal melken will.  Aber ich bin kein Produzent, daher interessiert mich das nicht. Mich interessiert das Storytelling und wie gesagt, ich habe lieber was Einzigartiges, das es nur einmal gibt und das somit maximal wirken kann, als etwas, das ständig wieder neu aufgewärmt, abgewandelt und erweitert wird, bis es irgendwann beliebig ist und man dessen überdrüssig wird.


weil es vieleicht auch eine neue generation gibt die lust auf aktuelle versionen von star wars hat?gibt halt viele menschen die sich so alte sachen nich mehr ansehen wollen,oder leute wie mich die gerne auch neue abenteuer in dem universum erleben wollen.
grundsetzlich hab ich auch nichts gegen reboots,,die originale sollten allerdings schon ne ganze weile zurück liegen,nich wie bei den spidermansilmen wo in zehn jahren drei mal neu angefangen wird.und wenn man sich die richtigen originale mal reinzieht(ohne dieses ganze remastergedöns)dann sehen die doch teilweise schon ziemlich trashig aus...is ja auch kein wunder,wenn man bedenkt wie alt die filme sind


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja beim besten Willen. Barney ist ja nun nicht wirklich eine Benchmark. Und ich bin vor 73 geboren (davon abgesehen). Aber Jarjar war einfach nur ein nerviges trotteliges Etwas.



Du darfst das so empfinden. Bitte akzeptiere, dass nicht jeder das tut, danke.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Was mich auch etwas wundert ist Deine Einordnung der klassischen Triolgie. Den mittleren Epischen Teil Das Imperium schlägt zurück mit der Schlacht auf Hoth auf den letzten Platz zu setzen ? Ich weiß nicht wirklich. Dort wo Luke von Yoda seine Ausbildung erhält ?



Tja, mir war er damals zu düster. Sachen gibt's...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und dafür Deine angeblich ach so nervigen Ewoks auf den 2. Platz ?



Ich finde sie nicht nervig, auch wenn ich jenseits der Stinson-Linie geboren bin. Nur finde ich Jar Jar bei weitem nicht so nervig wie Du. Er ist bestimmt nicht mein Liebling im Star Wars Universum, aber er kommt beispielsweise noch vor Captain Panaka, dem ich jetzt mal gar nix abgewinnen kann.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwischen Episode IV bis VI eher kaum qualitative Unterschiede sondern eher alle auf gleichem homogen hohem Level.



Trotzdem kann man unter diesen seine Lieblinge küren, oder?


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> gerade der zweite bzw fünfte teil wird von fans eigentlich als der beste aller teile angesehen



Warum aber jeder mit der Masse gehen muss, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Ganz ehrlich: Ich gehe lieber aus dem Kino nachdem mir ein Film ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert hat (wie bei IV und VI) anstatt (wie bei V) zeternd und fluchend. In beiden Fällen empfand ich starke Emotionen, nur mag ich die einen mehr als die anderen...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und was die Story von Ep. I bis III betrifft: Sooo episch war die nun auch wieder nicht.


Star Wars ist Mythos UND Märchen. Es muss also nicht immer episch sein.  Das Problem mit I-III war imo die Unausgewogenheit der einzelnen Filme. III war insgesamt viel zu düster, JarJar war dafür zu überdreht, da gebe ich dir recht. Bei III gab es insbesondere das Problem, dass der Film "alleine" eigentlich kaum funktioniert als Star Wars Abenteuer. Er funktioniert nur als Bindeglied im größeren Ganzen. Hinzu kam natürlich die "künstliche" Optik der neuen Episoden, die viele nicht mochten.

Für mich ist die alte Triologie das klassische, echte Star Wars, eine einzigartige Geschichte mit Kult-Status. Alles, was  nach 1990 kam, konnte daran nicht mehr anknüpfen, aus diversen Gründen. Dass man es verpasst hat, mit VII dann mal einen richtigen Cut zu machen, finde ich übrigens besonders tragisch. So hat man dem neuen Cast die Chance genommen, von Anfang an was Eigenes zu machen - und gleichzeitig nimmt man dem alten Werk immer mehr von seiner Einzigartigkeit. Bei Star Trek lief das  z.B. sehr viel besser ab beim Übergang zwischen der originalen Enterprise-Serie und The Next Generation. Das war ein richtiger Cut,  der außer dem Setting keine Altlasten übernommen hat und der sich auch nicht auf Teufel komme raus an ein altes Publikum anbiedern wollte und in eine Schleife der ewigen Wiederholung eintreten wollte. Picard war z.B. ein ganz anderer Charakter als Kirk.


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum aber jeder mit der Masse gehen muss, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Ganz ehrlich: Ich gehe lieber aus dem Kino nachdem mir ein Film ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert hat (wie bei IV und VI) anstatt (wie bei V) zeternd und fluchend. In beiden Fällen empfand ich starke Emotionen, nur mag ich die einen mehr als die anderen...



hmm da scheinen sich die geschmäcker zu unterscheiden..in einem setting wo es um untertdrückung und wehrmachtähnliche tyranei geht,,wo jedis komplett ausgerottet werden(kommt einem das nich auch bekannt vor?)find ich hat so ein happy grinsesetting mit dumm brabbelnden jar jars nix zu suchen,,sowas muss düster und dreckig sein.ich finde SW kann gar nich düster genug sein


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> weil es vieleicht auch eine neue generation gibt die lust auf aktuelle versionen von star wars hat?gibt halt viele menschen die sich so alte sachen nich mehr ansehen wollen,oder leute wie mich die gerne auch neue abenteuer in dem universum erleben wollen.


Warum sollte eine neue Generation gerade Lust auf Star Wars haben, wenn sie keinen Bezug zu den alten Filmen haben? Sorry, aber das macht keinen Sinn. Die junge Generation hat natürlich Lust auf gute Filme, aber warum gerade Star Wars? Genauso gut könnte man ein neues Universum schaffen, für eine neue Generation. Aber sicher, man kann halt mehr Geld verdienen, wenn man was nimmt, was schon Teil der Pop-Kultur ist und was jung und alt anspricht. Dass dabei die Einzigartigkeit der alten Filme geopfert wird, wird dabei halt in Kauf genommen. Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum man das mögen muss.



> grundsetzlich hab ich auch nichts gegen reboots,,die originale sollten allerdings schon ne ganze weile zurück liegen,


Reboots von mir aus, aber dann auch richtig  - und eben kein so dämlicher Zwitter-Ansatz wie in Episode VII.



> nich wie bei den spidermansilmen wo in zehn jahren drei mal neu angefangen wird.und wenn man sich die richtigen originale mal reinzieht(ohne dieses ganze remastergedöns)dann sehen die doch teilweise schon ziemlich trashig aus...is ja auch kein wunder,wenn man bedenkt wie alt die filme sind


ALLE Spidermanfilme sind trashig... 



stawacz schrieb:


> hmm da scheinen sich die geschmäcker zu unterscheiden..in einem setting wo es um untertdrückung und wehrmachtähnliche tyranei geht,,wo jedis komplett ausgerottet werden(kommt einem das nich auch bekannt vor?)find ich hat so ein happy grinsesetting mit dumm brabbelnden jar jars nix zu suchen,,sowas muss düster und dreckig sein.ich finde SW kann gar nich düster genug sein


Der Charme von Star Wars war, dass es eben NICHT nur düster und dreckig war, sondern dass es eine bunte Mischung aus allen möglichen Elementen bot, darunter auch humorvolle bzw. heitere. Star Wars war in der Ursprungstriologie ein "Feel-Good-Movie" und ein Fantasy-Märchen, kein Drama - und auch kein (Anti-)Kriegsfilm. Natürlich ist das Imperium böse, aber es ist keine Verkörperung einer realen Macht. Es ist böse, weil das Prinzip des Star Wars Universums dual ist, weil man entweder gut oder böse ist.  Das Imperium dient also nicht dazu, reales Unheil zu demonstrieren, es ist die Verkörperung eines Prinzips . Du interpretierst da viel zu viel 3. Reich hinein, Lucas hat sich nur beim Design an denselben Prinzipien bedient (schwarze Uniformen z.B. -> was übrigens auch auf die US-Polizisten zutrifft, nur mal am Rande). Aber dem gegenüber steht das Prinzip des  Guten und die Verkörperung des Guten - daher ist Star Wars ursprünglich abwechselnd düster und heiter, weil es eben immer um diese beiden dualen Prinzipien geht. Wenn man diesen überhöhten Dualismus aus dem Spiel nimmt und daraus wieder eine "realistische" Story macht, die unabhängig davon handelt, dann kann man die Marke Star Wars gleich ganz in die Tonne klopfen, denn das ist kein Star Wars.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich empfand bei Ep. I bis III auch allein schon das Raumschiffdesign als Stilbruch. Die Schiffe wirkten deutlich moderner als die in Ep. IV bis VI. Rebellenstatus und schlechtere Versorgung mal hin oder her.

Und die extremen Qualitätsschwankungen zwischen Episode I bis III und natürlich auch nicht zuletzt in Vergleich zur klassischen Triolgie haben mich stark gestört. Hier macht eben Ep. VII meiner Meinung nach vieles besser. Sicher nicht perfekt aber deutlichst mehr als bei Ep. I bis III. Auch wenn viele Ep. VII ankreiden eher ein copy&paste von Ep. IV zu sein.

Den richtigen Cut hat man sich wahrscheinlich nicht getraut und wollte die Zugpferde Leia, Luke und Han nicht loslassen. Irgendwo auch verständlich. 



Spoiler



Nun hat man mit Hans Tod zumindestens einen großen Alt-Charakter ohne Rückkehrmöglichkeit aus dem Cast für Episode VIII bis X gestrichen. Da bin ich ja man gespannt ob Leia und Luke überhaupt bis zum Finale dabei bleiben oder vorher ebenfalls beseitigt werden.



Die Marschrichtung mit den neuen Charakteren Rey und Finn als neue Hauptcharaktere ist ja erst einmal schon vorgegeben. Auch Kylo als Antagonist. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob und für wie lange er erhalten bleibt.

Aber ich denke und hoffe mal, daß Disney mit der SW-IP noch viel vorhaben wird.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> hmm da scheinen sich die geschmäcker zu unterscheiden..in einem setting wo es um untertdrückung und wehrmachtähnliche tyranei geht,,wo jedis komplett ausgerottet werden(kommt einem das nich auch bekannt vor?)find ich hat so ein happy grinsesetting mit dumm brabbelnden jar jars nix zu suchen,,sowas muss düster und dreckig sein.ich finde SW kann gar nich düster genug sein



Nein, eigentlich ist es ja so, dass die Dunkelheit erst in Episode I anfängt, in der Galaxis Einzug zu halten und am Ende von III ihre maximale Ausbreitung erreicht hat. Da passt Jar Jar durchaus noch rein - hätte man ihn erst in Episode III eingeführt, dann würde ich mit Dir einer Meinung gehen, dann wäre er tatsächlich vollkommen deplatziert. So hingegen ist er einfach nur ein Tölpel der durch unwahrscheinliche Umstände in ein Abenteuer verwickelt wird. Und schlussendlich ist es sogar er, der Palpatine die diktatoriale Macht (über die Republik) in die Hände spielt. Passend...

Ja, der allzu saubere Look von I-III wirkt sterilisierend, zweifelsohne. Aber auch hier finde ich ihn nicht notwendigerweise unpassend, weil die Zeit in der er zum Zuge kommt eine ist, die noch nicht von Krieg und Verwüstung und Zerfall geplagt ist. Darum kann ich durchaus damit leben.

Mein grösster Kritikpunkt an I-III sind tatsächlich die schauspielerischen Leistungen - die ich aber nicht unbedingt den Schauspielern ankreide, sondern (wieder mal) George: Als er IV-VI gedreht hat, war er noch nicht dieser "Übermensch" der Star Wars erschaffen hat - zumindest nicht gegenüber den Schauspielern, die er führte. Seine Regie-Anweisungen waren ja jeweils "faster" und "more intense". Da die damaligen Schauspieler (Hamill, Fisher, Ford...) ihm nicht die regelrechte Ehrfurcht entgegenbrachten wie ihre Nachfolger (Portman, Christensen, Mc Gregor...), konnten sie auch "freier" und daher vielleicht auch authentischer spielen und vielleicht auch mal dem Regisseur die Stirn bieten, wenn er mal Stuss von sich gab. 

Hätte George I-III nur produziert anstatt auch noch Regie zu führen, hätten daraus (schauspielerisch) bessere Filme werden können. Die Geschichten jedenfalls waren da...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es sich in Episode VIII endgültig bestätigt, dass man asiatischen Prinzip zum amerikanischen Prinzip übergegangen ist...


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es sich in Episode VIII endgültig bestätigt, dass man asiatischen Prinzip zum amerikanischen Prinzip übergegangen ist...



Was auch immer das heissen mag


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was auch immer das heissen mag


1) Amerikanisches Prinzip  "The man and his gun" --> Jeder kann ein Held sein, man braucht nur eine Waffe. Kraft und Macht kommt ausschließlich durch die Waffe. Je besser oder größer die Waffe, desto mächtiger der Held.

2) Asiastisches Prinzip "The samurai" --> Zum Held kann nur der werden, der sich zeitlebens intensiv darauf vorbereitet hat.  Kraft und Macht kommt durch Übung. Je größer die Beherrschung von Geist und Körper, desto mächtiger der Held.

Das ist eigentlich der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen US-Western und Asia-"Western". Der US-Cowboy braucht prinzipiell nur eine Kanone, der asiatische Schwert- oder Nahkämpfer hingegen muss jahrelang intensiv trainieren, um zu überleben. 

Das "alte" Star Wars hatte einen gemischten Ansatz. Zwar gab es das Prinzip der Macht nur für Auserwählte, aber  Luke brauchte dennoch intensives Training (auch geistiger/mentaler Art!) durch Obi Wand und Yoda, bevor er überhaupt ein Lichtschwert richtig führen konnte und bevor er eine Chance gegen Vader hatte (und selbst dann war er Vader in seinen Kampffähigkeiten unterlegen, weil der einfach viel geübter war). Und Han Solo war nur deshalb ein guter Pilot, weil er zeitlebens ein gewiefter Schmuggler war, der so manche brenzlige Situation überstanden hat. Der Mann hatte tausende Flugstunden in genau diesem einen Schiff.

Rey (und mit Abstrichen Finn) hingegen waren in Episode VII die reine Verkörperung des amerikanischen Prinzips. Rey konnte im Laserschwertkampf gegen Kylo Ren bestehen (obwohl der offenbar in der Ausübung der Macht bereits trainiert wurde), sie konnte den Millenium Falcon auf Anhieb fliegen usw.  Viele haben Rey ja (zurecht) als Mary Sue in Bezug auf ihre Fähigkeiten in Episode VII bezeichnet, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass das  eher eine generelle Verschiebung weg vom asiatischen Prinzip ist. Daher warte ich mal ab, was Episode VIII so bieten wird und ob sich da noch mal was ändert.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 1) Amerikanisches Prinzip  "The man and his gun" --> Jeder kann ein Held sein, man braucht nur eine Waffe. Kraft und Macht kommt ausschließlich durch die Waffe. Je besser oder größer die Waffe, desto mächtiger der Held.
> 
> 2) Asiastisches Prinzip "The samurai" --> Zum Held kann nur der werden, der sich zeitlebens intensiv darauf vorbereitet hat.  Kraft und Macht kommt durch Übung. Je größer die Beherrschung von Geist und Körper, desto mächtiger der Held.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erleuterung. Was Finn betrifft: Hatte der nicht wenigstens so etwas wie eine ST-Grundausbildung, die ihm beim Umgang mit dem Lichtschwert allenfalls hilfreich sein konnte? Was Rey betrifft: Auch sie hatte Übung mit einer Waffe, auch wenn es sich dabei nicht um ein Lichtschwert handelte, zudem war Kylo doch vorab von Chewie verletzt worden (oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf?) und mit der Macht ist es doch so, dass man einerseits Kontrolle über sie erlangt, aber andererseits auch von ihr geführt werden kann (s. Luke mit dem Visier unten oder beim Schuss in den Schacht des Todessterns), von daher erscheint mir das Ganze nicht zwingend als eine Abkehr vom Prinzip "Übung macht den Meister".


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Ne, zwingend nicht, deshalb bin ich ja auch gespannt darauf, wie das in Episode VIII weiter geht. 

Trotzdem fand ich Reys Fähigkeiten in Episode VII  übertrieben. Das kam mir teilweise etwas erzwungen und wenig glaubwürdig vor, um ihre eine möglichst prominente Rolle zuzuschustern. Wenn man das mit Episode IV vergleicht, dann hatte Luke schon viel mehr Anleitung durch Obi Wan, bevor er den X-Wing richtig steuern konnte.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ne, zwingend nicht, deshalb bin ich ja auch gespannt darauf, wie das in Episode VIII weiter geht.
> 
> Trotzdem fand ich Reys Fähigkeiten in Episode VII  übertrieben. Das kam mir teilweise etwas erzwungen und wenig glaubwürdig vor, um ihre eine möglichst prominente Rolle zuzuschustern. Wenn man das mit Episode IV betrachtet, dann hatte Luke schon viel mehr Anleitung durch Obi Wan, bevor er den X-Wing richtig steuern konnte.



Ich sag's mal so: Bei der heutigen ADHS-durchzogenen Jugend kannst Du nicht noch den halben Film damit verbringen, irgendwen auszubilden - da hast Du die Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer längst verloren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Trotzdem fand ich Reys Fähigkeiten in Episode VII  übertrieben.



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen.
Die Krönung war für mich ja, dass sie plötzlich den Mind-Trick anwenden konnte.
Kurz vorher die Macht und Jedi noch für Legende gehalten und dann plötzlich einen der größten Jedi-Tricks auspacken.
Unglaubwürdiger geht es kaum.


Aber geht es hier nicht eigentlich um Rogue One?


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so: Bei der heutigen ADHS-durchzogenen Jugend kannst Du nicht noch den halben Film damit verbringen, irgendwen auszubilden - da hast Du die Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer längst verloren


Westworld ist ein gutes Gegenbeispiel, nur halt auf etwas komplexere Art und Weise im Storytelling. Aber Zeitsprünge und so Zeugs sind bei Star Wars natürlich eher tabu.  



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber geht es hier nicht eigentlich um Rogue One?


Hauptsache, es geht um Star Wars.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Westworld ist ein gutes Gegenbeispiel, nur halt auf etwas komplexere Art und Weise im Storytelling. Aber Zeitsprünge und so Zeugs sind bei Star Wars natürlich eher tabu.



Westworld ist aber ziemlich explizit Erwachsenen-Unterhaltung. Da kann man durchaus eine Prise "komplex" reinwerfen.  Ausserdem ist es nicht einmal unbedingt eine Frage der Komplexität als eine des "Pacing". Bei den meisten Filmen komme ich mir heutzutage wie ein Japanischer Tourist vor: Bloss nicht irgendwo verweilen sondern Foto knipsen und weiter geht's, ab zur nächsten Sehenswürdigkeit  Mir fehlen die Zeiten, an denen Filme noch "Zeit zum atmen" liessen


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Ja, stimmt schon, die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne scheint heute bei vielen ziemlich kurz zu sein - und wir sind auf konstante Belohnung in Form von Action. Eye-Candy, Explosionen, sexy Inhalten usw. getrimmt. Davon können wir Gamer ja auch ein Lied singen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars: Rogue One - Durchwachsene Kritiken im Pressespiegel - GameStar


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2016)

mal schauen,,imdb sagt 7,8 bisher.das is zwar gut,aber nich so gut wie SW7.der lag ja am anfang fast bei 9


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

> But now comes “Rogue One” to remind us of the good things that are lost to the series, such as naivete and the sort of loopy sincerity that lent integrity even to the worst elements. You might have been annoyed or repulsed by, say, Jar Jar Binks, but you could still recognize the character as an honest expression of a specific person’s imagination. Jar Jar was not a corporate product, but “Rogue One” not only is a corporate product, it feels like it. The difference is as obvious as the difference between a live dog and a stuffed dog.
> 
> Part of the problem is director Gareth Edwards, whose previous big credit is “Godzilla,” which was mostly just spectacle. With the help of four screenwriters, Edwards turns “Star Wars” into a war movie, and that is a fundamental error. War movies are about toil, half victories, moral compromise and self-doubt. “Star Wars” is all about good versus evil, about the hard, rewarding work of bringing the light and casting out darkness.
> 
> Yes, it’s understandable that after eight movies depicting the same struggle, filmmakers might feel a certain exhaustion. But to load that exhaustion onto the characters is a huge mistake. It’s the same as shoveling a weight onto the audience.


‘Rogue One’: Exhausted, demoralized and no fun - SFGate



> All the pieces are there, in other words, like Lego figures in a box. The problem is that the filmmakers haven’t really bothered to think of anything very interesting to do with them. A couple of 9-year-olds on a screen-free rainy afternoon would come up with better adventures, and probably also better dialogue. Plots and subplots are handled with clumsy expediency, and themes that might connect this movie with the larger Lucasfilm mythos aren’t allowed to develop.
> 
> You’re left wanting both more and less. There are too many characters, too much tactical and technical explanation, too much pseudo-political prattle. And at the same time, there isn’t quite enough of the filial dynamic between Galen and Jyn, and not enough weight given to the ethical and strategic problems of rebellion. When might ends justify means? What kind of sacrifice is required in the service of a righteous cause?
> 
> Popular art — “Star Wars” included — has often proved itself capable of exploring these kinds of questions with clarity, vigor and even a measure of nuance. But “Rogue One” has no such ambitions, no will to persuade the audience of anything other than the continued strength of the brand. It doesn’t so much preach to the choir as propagandize to the captives, telling us that we’re free spirits and partners on the journey. The only force at work here is the force of habit.



http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/13/movies/star-wars-rogue-one-review.html?_r=0

Wow, da sind ja echte harte Kritiken dabei...


----------



## SpieleKing (15. Dezember 2016)

Grade gesehen, der Film ist einfach nur Hammer =D Verstehe aber nicht warum ihr keinen Stern für Humor vergeben habt, wenn K-2 nicht lustig ist, weiß ich auch nicht!=D


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Grade gesehen, der Film ist einfach nur Hammer =D Verstehe aber nicht warum ihr keinen Stern für Humor vergeben habt, wenn K-2 nicht lustig ist, weiß ich auch nicht!=D



Er sorgt für den einen oder anderen Lacher, aber nicht weil er gezielt humoristisch veranlagt ist, sondern einfach nur weil er redet wie er denkt.
Von diesen vereinzelten Momenten abgesehen, ist der Film todernst.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den Bluray 3D-Release. Hoffe mal Disney hat ein Einsehen und läßt die 3D-Fans nicht wieder so lange im Regen stehen wie bei Episode VII. Da kam die 3D-Bluray ja fast ein geschlagnes Jahr nach dem Kinotermin.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (15. Dezember 2016)

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehen kann, warum alle auf dieses 3D schwören. 
Bei Episode VII habe ich die Brille nach gut 30 min abgnommen. Für so billige Effekte zahlt man dann auch noch Geld. Dachte ich bekomme nen eptileptischen Anfall.
Ein 3D Kino ist das aus dem Bavaria Filmpark, wo man bei der Achterbahnfahrt umfällt beim zugucken.
Bei Star Wars kommt nen Sternenzerstörer aus dem Bild geflogen. Wow, was für sagenhafte Effekte.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2016)

Naja, 3D mag im Kino auf der großen Leinwand in einzelnen Szenen noch ganz nett sein. 
Aber spätestens zu Hause auf einem vergleichsweise kleinen TV Bildschirm wirkt das ja noch weniger. 
Den Aufpreis für 3D Blu Rays wäre es mir jedenfalls nicht wert. Schon gar nicht wenn man dafür noch eine Brille tragen muss. 

Ich werde mir Rogue One am Samstag anschauen. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Dezember 2016)

Das Dümmste bei 3D im Kino ist doch, dass man das mit so einer verranzten, labbrigen 3D-Brille ankucken muss, die 50.000 Kratzer hat und die vorher schon was weiß ich wie viele Leute im Gesicht hatten. Da ist mir 2D alleine schon aus Komfort- und Hygienegründen viel lieber, ganz unabhängig von den meist billigen und überflüssigen 3D-Effekten. Den einzig richtig guten 3D-Film, den ich bisher gesehen habe, war Interstellar. Bei allen anderen Filmen wirkte es künstlich, aufgesetzt und unnötig.


----------



## Odin333 (15. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Dümmste bei 3D im Kino ist doch, dass man das mit so einer verranzten, labbrigen 3D-Brille ankucken muss, die 50.000 Kratzer hat und die vorher schon was weiß ich wie viele Leute im Gesicht hatten. Da ist mir 2D alleine schon aus Komfort- und Hygienegründen viel lieber...



Also in meinem Kino werden die Brillen nach dem Film eingesammelt, gereinigt und evtl. repariert.

Ich glaube kaum, dass es überhaupt erlaubt ist, die Brillen ungereinigt mehrfach zu verwenden.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2016)

In meinem Stammkino bekommt man auch in Folie eingepackte Brillen. Die sind immer sauber und nicht verkratzt.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Dezember 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> In meinem Stammkino bekommt man auch in Folie eingepackte Brillen. Die sind immer sauber und nicht verkratzt.


Tja, leider muss ich mit dem Kino vorlieb nehmen, dass es hier im Ort gibt. Und da gibt es tatsächlich solche Brillen, wie ich sie hier beschrieben habe. Daher vermeide ich inzwischen auch generell, hier in 3D-Vorstellungen zu gehen. Zum Glück gibt es noch ein kleines Independent-Kino, das eigentlich alle Filme im klassischen 2D zeigt. Ist mir persönlich eh viel lieber.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich schau mir Rogue One auch klassisch in 2D an.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich schau mir Rogue One auch klassisch in 2D an.



Verpasst man bei Rogue One auch nichts.
Der Film wurde nicht nativ in 3D gedreht, sondern nur nachträglich damit aufgehübscht.
Entsprechend unspektakulär und dezent fällt der Effekt aus.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Verpasst man bei Rogue One auch nichts.
> Der Film wurde nicht nativ in 3D gedreht, sondern nur nachträglich damit aufgehübscht.
> Entsprechend unspektakulär und dezent fällt der Effekt aus.


Umso unverständlicher, dass der Film nicht in 2D im IMAX läuft. Echt sehr schade.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von diesen vereinzelten Momenten abgesehen, ist der Film todernst.



außer einem Gag vom Blinden, als er den Sack übergestulpt bekam 

Für mich steht der Film nahezu auf einer Stufe mit der OT, wenn auch hinter Episode V, aber das war eh zu erwarten  Empire ist einfach die beste Episode



Scholdarr schrieb:


> mit so einer verranzten, labbrigen 3D-Brille ankucken muss, die 50.000 Kratzer hat und die vorher schon was weiß ich wie viele Leute im Gesicht hatten.



Also bei unserem Kino bekommt man seit Jahren immer eingeschweißte Brillen die noch nicht benutzt waren, auch bei Rogue One war das heute Nacht so.


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2016)

so hab ihn jetzt auch gesehen..für mich der mit abstand düsterste und ernsteste teil der ganzen reihe.fand ihn ziemlich gut,obwohl er auch einige schwächen hat,aber immer noch weit besser als die neue trilogie


----------



## Pherim (16. Dezember 2016)

Super Film, auch weil er endlich gezeigt hat, dass es im Star-Wars-Universum auch Platz für Grautöne gibt. Nicht jeder Imperiale ist automatisch böse und nicht jeder Rebell ist ein strahlender Kämpfer für das Gute. Der Ton der Originaltrilogie wurde perfekt getroffen, ohne dass es angestaubt wirkte - im Gegenteil. Während die Prequels heute schon technisch nicht mehr auf große Begeisterung stoßen können, wird der viel realistischere Look dieses Films noch lange überzeugen können. Alleine die obligatorische Raumschlacht war zehnmal besser als alles, was es in den Prequels in der Hinsicht zu sehen gab, auch weil endlich wieder das Gefühl vermittelt wurde, dass wirklich etwas auf dem Spiel steht. Eine wunderbare Überleitung zu Episode 4, mit einigen überraschenden Auftritten bekannter Gesichter - wenn auch in einem Fall nur teilweise überzeugend computeranimiert.

Besser als Episode 7? Möglich. Auf jeden Fall anders und doch vertraut zugleich. Was aber Reys unglaubwürdig starke Machtfähigkeiten angeht: Ich erwarte, dass es dafür, und für so manche andere Ungereimtheiten, noch Erklärungen geben wird. Schließlich gibt es noch so einiges, was man über sie und andere Charaktere nicht weiß. Das war aber an Rogue One auch schön: Er ist in sich abgeschlossen und doch Teil des Ganzen. Solche Spin-Offs darf es gerne noch mehr geben.

3D war leider - wieder mal - komplett unnötig.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde mal gerne ein Review sehen, das sich nur auf den Film an sich konzentriert - und all die Star Wars Kulissen und die ganzen Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen, die nur Fan-Service sind, ausklammert. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie sich der Film schlägt, wenn er nicht  die Star Wars Lizenz tragen würde und wenn die X-Fighter x-beliebige Raumschiffe wären, ganz ohne Referenz zu bestehender Pop-Kultur...


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne ein Review sehen, das sich nur auf den Film an sich konzentriert - und all die Star Wars Kulissen und die ganzen Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen, die nur Fan-Service sind, ausklammert. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie sich der Film schlägt, wenn er nicht  die Star Wars Lizenz tragen würde und wenn die X-Fighter x-beliebige Raumschiffe wären, ganz ohne Referenz zu bestehender Pop-Kultur...



Schwierig. Anders gesagt: Du müsstest jemanden finden, der noch nie einen SW-Film gesehen und nie irgendwas von SW gehört hat und genau diesen als seinen ersten Kontakt mit SW wählen würde.

Ich persönlich fand den Film besser als VII (was nicht weiter schwer ist) und ein tolles Kompendium zu IV, aber als Standalone-SW ist er mir dann doch zu düster. Meine Tochter (11) trat völlig geknickt aus dem Kino, selbst mein Sohn (13) war danach ungewöhnlich still. Blendet man IV aus, ist es ein trauriger Film. Dann gab es für mich noch einige Details, die mir nicht in den Kram passten:



Spoiler



CGI Tarkin: Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen.





Spoiler



Wenn ich noch einen SW-Film sehe, in dem eine Variation des "dreckigen" Marktes von Tatooine vorkommt (in diesem Film sogar 2 mal...), werde ich mich in meine Popcorn-Tüte übergeben... Dreck alleine macht SW nicht aus.





Spoiler



Pacing. Das Tempo des Filmes ist mir gesamthaft gesehen zu hoch. Am Ende passt das vielleicht, aber Anfang und Mittelteil hätten jetzt ruhig etwas entspannter daher kommen können. Z.B. die angedeutete Love-Story hätte man ruhig etwas vertiefen können.



Kein schlechter Eintrag in den Kanon, aber George's SW-Feeling kriegt halt nach wie vor keiner hin.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CGI Tarkin: Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen.





Spoiler



Gerade ihn fand ich großartig gelungen. Im englischen hatte er sogar eine Stimme, die nahe zu identisch mit der von Peter Cushing ist.





Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> die angedeutete Love-Story hätte man ruhig etwas vertiefen können.





Spoiler



Das ist genau der im Review angesprochene Disney-Schmalz, den ich hier völlig unnötig und fehl am Platze finde.
Das passt überhaupt nicht zur Gesamtstimmung des Films und ruiniert fast meinen Eindruck von den beiden Charakteren.


----------



## Pherim (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand den Film besser als VII (was nicht weiter schwer ist) und ein tolles Kompendium zu IV, aber als Standalone-SW ist er mir dann doch zu düster. Meine Tochter (11) trat völlig geknickt aus dem Kino, selbst mein Sohn (13) war danach ungewöhnlich still. Blendet man IV aus, ist es ein trauriger Film. Dann gab es für mich noch einige Details, die mir nicht in den Kram passten:


Würde jetzt auch nicht gerade sagen, dass es ein Film für Kinder ist.


Spoiler



Nicht nur, dass sich die Kämpfe wirklich wie Kämpfe anfühlen und es sehr viele deutliche Tode gibt. Am Ende sterben ja ALLE Hauptcharaktere des Films. Ohne das Wissen um Episode IV wäre der Film sehr deprimierend, ja. Aber er zeigt ja vor allem auch das Imperium auf der Höhe seiner Macht, und wie sehr die Galaxis darunter leidet.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CGI Tarkin: Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen.


Wahrscheinlich.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich noch einen SW-Film sehe, in dem eine Variation des "dreckigen" Marktes von Tatooine vorkommt (in diesem Film sogar 2 mal...), werde ich mich in meine Popcorn-Tüte übergeben... Dreck alleine macht SW nicht aus.





Spoiler



Nein, aber wie gesagt, der Film zeigt die Terrorherrschaft des Imperiums in voller Härte. Nie hat man das so deutlich empfunden wie hier. Ok, Tatooine war vorher schon ein Drecksloch, aber zur Zeit des Films sieht es eben vielerorts so aus. Zudem findet der Film ja auch fast nur an Orten statt, wo sich Leute vor dem Imperium verstecken - klar, dass da nicht der Wohlstand blüht.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pacing. Das Tempo des Filmes ist mir gesamthaft gesehen zu hoch. Am Ende passt das vielleicht, aber Anfang und Mittelteil hätten jetzt ruhig etwas entspannter daher kommen können. Z.B. die angedeutete Love-Story hätte man ruhig etwas vertiefen können.





Spoiler



Ich bin froh, dass sie es nicht getan haben. Die Andeutung war in Ordnung, und nicht jeder Film braucht eine Love-Story.





> Kein schlechter Eintrag in den Kanon, aber George's SW-Feeling kriegt halt nach wie vor keiner hin.


War auch nicht die Absicht. Als Ableger sollte sich der Film ja merklich von den Haupt-Filmen unterscheiden. Trotzdem ist er in vielerlei Hinsicht näher am Feeling der Original-Trilogie als die Prequels, wo die Darstellung der Republik aber sicher auch bewusst im Kontrast zu den späteren Zeiten des Imperiums stand. Aber abgesehen davon gibt es genügend Gründe, warum schon George selbst "George's SW-Feeling" in den Prequels nicht mehr hingekriegt hat.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade ihn fand ich großartig  gelungen. Im englischen hatte er sogar eine Stimme, die nahe zu  identisch mit der von Peter Cushing ist.


Hab ihn leider auf deutsch gesehen und fand viele Stimmen wieder mal ziemlich daneben. Würde ja mal langsam auswandern, aber in Zeiten von Brexit und Trump... 
Ja, ich weiß, der läuft auch hierzulande auf englisch. Vielleicht geh ich ihn auch nochmal schauen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade ihn fand ich großartig gelungen. Im englischen hatte er sogar eine Stimme, die nahe zu identisch mit der von Peter Cushing ist.





Spoiler



Mich hingegen riss er ständig wieder aus dem Film: Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man weiss, dass etwas dann eben nur ein CGI-Effekt sein kann (Weil Cushing seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr unter uns weilt...) Einzig bei Tron 2 konnte ich Jeff Bridges als CGI-Nachbildung CLU akzeptieren, weil es eben sowieso ein (per Definition künstliches) Computer-Programm war.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich hingegen habe vermehrt den Eindruck, Disney wolle um jeden Preis das Prädikat "Dieser Star Wars ist zu Disney" vermeiden und bringt deswegen so viel Düsteres rein wie es nur geht.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Würde jetzt auch nicht gerade sagen, dass es ein Film für Kinder ist.



Und das sollte ein Star Wars Film für mich eben dann doch auch sein. Nicht nur, aber auch, für Kinder.




Pherim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur, dass sich die Kämpfe wirklich wie Kämpfe anfühlen und es sehr viele deutliche Tode gibt. Am Ende sterben ja ALLE Hauptcharaktere des Films. Ohne das Wissen um Episode IV wäre der Film sehr deprimierend, ja. Aber er zeigt ja vor allem auch das Imperium auf der Höhe seiner Macht, und wie sehr die Galaxis darunter leidet.





Spoiler



Für mich wäre der Film besser gewesen, wenn Jyn und Cassian überlebt hätten: Jyn hat ihre Rache erhalten und den letzten Willen ihres Vaters erfüllt. Cassian kann endlich sein Kindersoldat-Vergangenheit (ja, seit er 6 ist...) hinter sich lassen. Die beiden lassen die Rebellion hinter sich, suchen sich in den Weiten der Galaxis ein ruhiges Plätzchen und waren nie wieder gesehen... hätte für mich gepasst und eine positivere Message vermittelt.






Pherim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, aber wie gesagt, der Film zeigt die Terrorherrschaft des Imperiums in voller Härte. Nie hat man das so deutlich empfunden wie hier. Ok, Tatooine war vorher schon ein Drecksloch, aber zur Zeit des Films sieht es eben vielerorts so aus. Zudem findet der Film ja auch fast nur an Orten statt, wo sich Leute vor dem Imperium verstecken - klar, dass da nicht der Wohlstand blüht.





Spoiler



Nur kriegen wir das jetzt wirklich viel zu oft serviert. Kann nicht sein, dass in einer Galaxis mit abertausenden bewohnter Welten auf praktisch jeder ein von Jawas aufgezogener Flohmarkt steht.






Pherim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass sie es nicht getan haben. Die Andeutung war in Ordnung, und nicht jeder Film braucht eine Love-Story.





Spoiler



Um die Love-Story geht es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Meinetwegen kann man getrost darauf verzichten. Mir geht es darum, die düstere Stimmung zu dämpfen.





Pherim schrieb:


> War auch nicht die Absicht. Als Ableger sollte sich der Film ja merklich von den Haupt-Filmen unterscheiden. Trotzdem ist er in vielerlei Hinsicht näher am Feeling der Original-Trilogie als die Prequels, wo die Darstellung der Republik aber sicher auch bewusst im Kontrast zu den späteren Zeiten des Imperiums stand. Aber abgesehen davon gibt es genügend Gründe, warum schon George selbst "George's SW-Feeling" in den Prequels nicht mehr hingekriegt hat.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. GL hat für mich nun mal einen erkennbaren, fühlbaren Erzählstil der selbst in seinen schlechtesten Werken deutlich zu spüren ist. Mir hat in den Prequels das SW-Feeling jedenfalls nie wirklich gefehlt.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Spoiler



in einer sache muss ich dem kollegen frullo recht geben.tarkin fand ich so dermaßen billig gemacht  .da fand ich leia am ende besser.liegt aber warscheinlich auch daran,das man diese nur kurz gezeigt hat.





Spoiler



was ich auch strange fand,war die szene mit dem kreuzer und den sternenzerstörern.wo der kreuzer den sternenzerstörer in den anderen schiebt.die explosion sah gut aus,,das geschiebe irgendwie komisch 





Spoiler



richtig gut fand ich das ende mit vader.lichtschwert an und alle umgelegt.das wurde richtig gut gemacht,sah spektakulär und brutal aus.fand ich klasse





Spoiler



und das am ende alle drauf gehen,damit hätt ich nun auch nich unbedingt gerechnet.düster düster düster





Spoiler



für mich is der film trotzdem wichtig da er ja die dümmliche lücke schließt ,warum der todesstern solch eine offensichtliche schwäche hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Für mich wäre der Film besser gewesen, wenn Jyn und Cassian überlebt hätten: Jyn hat ihre Rache erhalten und den letzten Willen ihres Vaters erfüllt. Cassian kann endlich sein Kindersoldat-Vergangenheit (ja, seit er 6 ist...) hinter sich lassen. Die beiden lassen die Rebellion hinter sich, suchen sich in den Weiten der Galaxis ein ruhiges Plätzchen und waren nie wieder gesehen... hätte für mich gepasst und eine positivere Message vermittelt.





Spoiler



Das wäre ja der größte Kitsch überhaupt.
Es braucht nicht immer ein kitschiges Hollywood-Happy-End für einen guten Film.
Das hätte die Botschaft dieses Films völlig zerstört. 
Warum muss immer alles eine positive Aussage haben?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> in einer sache muss ich dem kollegen frullo recht geben.tarkin fand ich so dermaßen billig gemacht  .da fand ich leia am ende besser.liegt aber warscheinlich auch daran,das man diese nur kurz gezeigt hat.





Spoiler



Gerade Leia hat man viel eher angesehen, dass es eine CGI-Figur war. 
Hatte fast den Eindruck, sie haben das Charaktermodell aus Battlefront verwendet.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



find ich auch,,,find solch kitschige enden immer furchtbar


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

naja ich denke es werden dann doch noch ein paar jahre vergehen bevor man cgi so gar nich mehr erkennt...fand das jetzt nich wirklich schlimm,aber man hats halt gemerkt fand ich


----------



## Rdrk710 (16. Dezember 2016)

Der bisher beste Star Wars Film, Episode 5, ist auch derjenige, an dem George Lucas am wenigsten beteiligt war (abgesehen von Episode VII und Rogue One).

Für mich absolut sinnbildlich für die Qualität der Filme überhaupt.

Andererseits, ja, Star Wars war und ist sein Baby. Das merkt man auch den schlechtesten seiner Filme an (mein Tiefpunkt: Episode II). Es war seine Phantasie und sein "kindliches" Träumen, dass da verarbeitet wurde. 
Dagegen spürt man in den modernen Iterationen schon den "gestreamlineden" Drang zum coolen Massenmarkt, mit düsterem Kriegsfilm und Realitätscheck ("schaut wie toll wir sind, wir stellen dar, dass auch die Rebellion Kriegshandlungen begeht!" - ach nee, wer hätt's erwartet), der nebenbei dann auch noch von Kritikern wie vereinzelten Machern (!) zur Parabel eines Kampfes gegen das aktuelle "Trump- Imperium" ausgerufen werden muss. 

Damit muss man schon erstmal klarkommen, und ich kann jeden verstehen, der meint, das ist nicht "Star Wars".


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Der bisher beste Star Wars Film, Episode 5, ist auch derjenige, an dem George Lucas am wenigsten beteiligt war (abgesehen von Episode VII und Rogue One).
> 
> Für mich absolut sinnbildlich für die Qualität der Filme überhaupt.
> 
> ...



jap ich fand auch eher,das es ein bock ernster kriegsfilm war.ich mags ja dreckig und düster,,aber ich find auch das der märchencharme ein wenig auf der strecke geblieben is.das soll nich heißen ,das er hätte quitschiger sein sollen,,einfach ein wenig mystischer.in den letzten paar min zb hab ich auch gemerkt was mir zwei stunden vorher in film dann doch ein wenig gefehlt hat



Spoiler



die szene mit vader war so fett  und barchial gemacht..davon hätte ich im film gerne mehr gesehen


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Für mich waren Star Wars Filme mein Leben lang hoffnungsvolle Filme. Es muss nicht immer alles eine positive Aussage haben, aber Star Wars schon. Das gehört für mich tatsächlich bei Star Wars dazu - schliesslich gehe ich mir jeden Star Wars mit meinen Kids anschauen. Wenn ich "alles muss erst einmal zum Teufel gehen, damit es irgendwann besser wird" will, dann ziehe ich mir Stephen King rein. Darum funktioniert für mich "Rogue One" standalone auch nicht (als eigenständiger Star Wars Film). Nur wenn man ihn im Zusammenhang mit IV sieht, funktioniert er tatsächlich als Star Wars-Film. Ansonsten ist es eben Saving Private Ryan im Weltall: Ziel erreicht, aber jeder geht drauf. Der Film ist jetzt deswegen nicht grottenschlecht. Er macht vieles richtig - aber eben nicht genug, um die Qualität der OT zu erreichen.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Für mich waren Star Wars Filme mein Leben lang hoffnungsvolle Filme. Es muss nicht immer alles eine positive Aussage haben, aber Star Wars schon. Das gehört für mich tatsächlich bei Star Wars dazu - schliesslich gehe ich mir jeden Star Wars mit meinen Kids anschauen. Wenn ich "alles muss erst einmal zum Teufel gehen, damit es irgendwann besser wird" will, dann ziehe ich mir Stephen King rein. Darum funktioniert für mich "Rogue One" standalone auch nicht (als eigenständiger Star Wars Film). Nur wenn man ihn im Zusammenhang mit IV sieht, funktioniert er tatsächlich als Star Wars-Film. Ansonsten ist es eben Saving Private Ryan im Weltall: Ziel erreicht, aber jeder geht drauf. Der Film ist jetzt deswegen nicht grottenschlecht. Er macht vieles richtig - aber eben nicht genug, um die Qualität der OT zu erreichen.


aber dann scheinst du ja wirklich nur die hauptfilme zu kennen oder?in star wars is eigentlich so gar nich immer alles hoffnungsvoll..selbst in der bekannten hauptfilmen geht es um unterjochung,tyranei und die totale ausrottung der jedis.das hat jetzt auch nix mit roque one zu tun(da geb ich dir sogar recht,der mag geschmackssache sein,weil wirklich extrem düster(wobei düster das falsche wort is



Spoiler



aber das nun wirklich alle drauf gehen,damit hat man nich gerechnet


.aber auch alle anderen filme waren von de handlung her düster,,,nur für meinen geschmack viel zu quitschebunt verpackt


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> die szene mit vader war so fett  und barchial gemacht..davon hätte ich im film gerne mehr gesehen



Definitiv das Highlight für mich persönlich im Film. Da wünscht man sich direkt einen ganzen Film der nur davon handelt.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> aber dann scheinst du ja wirklich nur die hauptfilme zu kennen oder?in star wars is eigentlich so gar nich immer alles hoffnungsvoll..selbst in der bekannten hauptfilmen geht es um unterjochung,tyranei und die totale ausrottung der jedis.das hat jetzt auch nix mit roque one zu tun(da geb ich dir sogar recht,der mag geschmackssache sein,weil wirklich extrem düster(wobei düster das falsche wort is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offenbar tuh ich mich schwer mit erklären: Zum einen, ja, ich beziehe mich NUR auf die Filme und nicht auf das EU. Und nochmals: trotz der düsteren Thematik empfand ich III nun mal nicht so düster wie Rogue One. Ich empfand III nicht so hoffnungslos wie Rogue One.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Spoiler



als sie vader in seinem aquarium gezeigt haben,das war auch richtig gut gemacht,,wenn ich die szene zb mit der szene aus episode 3 vegleiche,als anakin seinen anzug bekam,,dann liegen da quallitative welten dazwischen.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Offenbar tuh ich mich schwer mit erklären: Zum einen, ja, ich beziehe mich NUR auf die Filme und nicht auf das EU. Und nochmals: trotz der düsteren Thematik empfand ich III nun mal nicht so düster wie Rogue One. Ich empfand III nicht so hoffnungslos wie Rogue One.


ja das stimmt schon..aber das is dann wohl wirklich geschmackssache..ich schau auch echt gerne filme wo es eben kein happy end gibt,,wo die ganze zeit die guten aufs maul bekommen und die welt so richtig am arsch is.ich schau auch echt gerne kriegsfilme,,und sowas muss mmn nun mal beklemmend sein um das szenario glaubhaft rüber zu bringen.



Spoiler



zb die execution der wissenschaftler,,das war genau so  gemacht wie es früher die SS durchgezogen hat.und das sie das so angehen finde ich persönlich super,da es eben ein ernstes erwachsenes thema is,welche auch die komplette grausamkeit des krieges zeigen soll,da fände ich zu viel hoffnung oder gute laune fehl am platz


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und das sollte ein Star Wars Film für mich eben dann doch auch sein. Nicht nur, aber auch, für Kinder.


Nun ja, Kinder gehörten nach meiner Auffassung nie zur Hauptzielgruppe von SW. Mal ab von der Kinderkram-Episode 1 waren die anderen Episoden schon von relativ (!) roher Gewalt geprägt, schließlich wurden schon Sturmtruppen geköpft, diverse Glieder weggesäbelt, Padawane im Kindesalter ermordet, ein Sith professionell halbiert und Anakin bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verbrannt. Das ist nicht wirklich Stoff der sich gezielt an Kinder richtet.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja das stimmt schon..aber das is dann wohl wirklich geschmackssache..ich schau auch echt gerne filme wo es eben kein happy end gibt,,wo die ganze zeit die guten aufs maul bekommen und die welt so richtig am arsch is.ich schau auch echt gerne kriegsfilme,,und sowas muss mmn nun mal beklemmend sein um das szenario glaubhaft rüber zu bringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja nicht so, als ob nicht schon in der OT die Grausamkeit des Imperiums zu kurz gekommen wäre - siehe die Exekution von Onkel Owen und Tante Beru. Nur trifft Rogue One für mich einfach die Balance nicht zwischen düster und hoffnungsvoll.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als ob nicht schon in der OT die Grausamkeit des Imperiums zu kurz gekommen wäre - siehe die Exekution von Onkel Owen und Tante Beru. Nur trifft Rogue One für mich einfach die Balance nicht zwischen düster und hoffnungsvoll.



aber wenn man nach der zeit geht,muss dieser teil ja eigentlich auch recht hoffnungslos sein.die balance is am arsch,die jedis fast ausgestorben,und die wehrmacht äh das imperium regiert.hoffnung gibt es in sofern,das es dort noch ein grüppchen von rebellen gibt die sich dem entgegen stellen,,,das muss reichen


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ja, Kinder gehörten nach meiner Auffassung nie zur Hauptzielgruppe von SW.



Es war immer die deklarierte Zielgruppe der SW-Filme. Es war dann doch eher glücklicher Zufall, dass SW auch ein erwachseneres Publikum ansprach. Im übrigen markierte IV gemäss "Empire of Dreams" genau die Wende - weg von all den Antihelden-Filmen der siebziger hin zu einer hoffnungsvolleren Sichtweise...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> hoffnungsvoll.





Spoiler



Diese Hoffnung gibt es in dieser Geschichte nun einmal nicht.
Zwar beschwören Cassian und Jyn, dass Rebellionen auf Hoffnung aufgebaut sind. 
Aber die Allianz ist im Grunde am Ende in der Mitte des Films. Nach dem Streit am Kartentisch, steht das Bündnis doch kurz vor dem Zerfall.
Da ist alle Hoffnung längst verloren.
Erst durch den Alleingang von Jyn und ihren Kameraden, raffen sich die Rebellen wieder zusammen.
Und ganz am Ende gibt es dann das Fünkchen "Hoffnung", wie Leia sagte.
Was dann auch die perfekte Überleitung zu Episode 4 ist, der ja nicht umsonst "Eine neue Hoffnung" heißt.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> aber wenn man nach der zeit geht,muss dieser teil ja eigentlich auch recht hoffnungslos sein.die balance is am arsch,die jedis fast ausgestorben,und die wehrmacht äh das imperium regiert.hoffnung gibt es in sofern,das es dort noch ein grüppchen von rebellen gibt die sich dem entgegen stellen,,,das muss reichen



Tut's nun mal nicht. Nicht für mich. Nicht für meine Tochter.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sag ich doch: Rogue One funktioniert als Star Wars Flick nur im Zusammenspiel mit IV. Für sich alleine gesehen ist es Saving Private Ryan im Weltall.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tut's nun mal nicht. Nicht für mich. Nicht für meine Tochter.


äh sag mal bewertest du fime wie star wars danach ob sie für deine kinder geeignet wären?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sag ich doch: Rogue One funktioniert als Star Wars Flick nur im Zusammenspiel mit IV. Für sich alleine gesehen ist es Saving Private Ryan im Weltall.


Genau das wurde auch in den meisten Presse-Reviews als größter Kritikpunkt gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> äh sag mal bewertest du fime wie star wars danach ob sie für deine kinder geeignet wären?



Mann, ich habe wirklich den Eindruck, ich spreche eine andere Sprache: Ja, Star Wars ist nicht zuletzt für Kinder. Das ist nicht Game of Thrones. Das ist nicht Westworld, das ist auch nicht Battlestar Galactica. Es ist Star Wars. Schon seit der erste Film rausgekommen ist, wurden Spielsachen für Kinder produziert, die mit Star Wars zu tun haben. Jeder der Star Wars als eine Erwachsenen-Fiktion sieht, hat meines Erachtens andere Filme als ich gesehen.

Ja, ein Kriterium welches ein Star Wars Film für mich erfüllen muss, ist der, für Kinder geeignet zu sein. Das ist Rogue One für sich alleine gesehen nun mal nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Dass Lucas das Merchandising-Geschäft ab EP4 gekonnt umzusetzen verstand und diese ganzen Fan-Artikel natürlich bei ganz jungen Kunden großen Anklang fanden ist aber noch lange kein Beleg dass SW bewusst für diese konzipiert wurde. Das ist genauso wie bei "Star Trek" ein Irrtum, ich erinnere nur an das ZDF das seinerzeit (in den 1970ern) dachte TOS wäre eine Kindersendung, weshalb man diese dann ins Nachmittagsprogramm setzte. Man muss schon die eigentliche Intention des Werkes beachten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

außerdem gibts doch von fast allem spielzeug.panzer,soldaten usw usw

  und von game of thrones gibt es auch spielzeug.das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass Lucas das Merchandising-Geschäft ab EP4 gekonnt umzusetzen verstand und diese ganzen Fan-Artikel natürlich bei ganz jungen Kunden großen Anklang fanden ist aber noch lange kein Beleg dass SW bewusst für diese konzipiert wurde. Das ist genauso wie bei "Star Trek" ein Irrtum, ich erinnere nur an das ZDF das seinerzeit (in den 1970ern) dachte TOS wäre eine Kindersendung, weshalb man diese dann ins Nachmittagsprogramm setzte. Man muss schon die eigentliche Intention des Werkes beachten.



"I simply wanted to make a movie that young people could relate to." aus Empire of Dreams...


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Also ich bin jetzt schon etwas erstaunt darüber, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die die primäre Zielgruppe von Star Wars nicht bei den Kindern sehen... Meinetwegen nicht gerade 6-jährige, aber trotzdem.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt schon etwas erstaunt darüber, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die die primäre Zielgruppe von Star Wars nicht bei den Kindern sehen... Meinetwegen nicht gerade 6-jährige, aber trotzdem.



die primäre Zielgruppe von Star Wars sind imo *Trommelwirbel* die Star Wars-Fans  ob jetzt 10 oder 100 Jahre alt oder irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die primäre Zielgruppe von Star Wars sind imo *Trommelwirbel* die Star Wars-Fans  ob jetzt 10 oder 100 Jahre alt oder irgendwo dazwischen



Allerdings kann man eben Kinder auf jeden Fall als Zielgruppe nicht ausschliessen - bis zu diesem Film.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt schon etwas erstaunt darüber, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die die primäre Zielgruppe von Star Wars nicht bei den Kindern sehen... Meinetwegen nicht gerade 6-jährige, aber trotzdem.



Mein Cousin hat mich als Kind Episode VI schauen lassen. Als der Imperator Luke gegrillt hat und anschließend Vaders Maske abgenommen wurde, war das schon eher gruselig für mich. [emoji3]
Das weiß ich heute noch.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mein Cousin hat mich als Kind Episode VI schauen lassen. Als der Imperator Luke gegrillt hat und anschließend Vaders Maske abgenommen wurde, war das schon eher gruselig für mich. [emoji3]
> Das weiß ich heute noch.



Wie alt warst Du damals, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2016)

Da muss ich so 8 oder 9 gewesen sein. Ist schon etwas her. [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da muss ich so 8 oder 9 gewesen sein. Ist schon etwas her. [emoji6][emoji3]



Ok, die Szene ist für ein 8/9-jähriges Kind bestimmt gruselig. Aber warst Du nach dem Film bedrückt?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2016)

*Rogue One - A Star Wars Story: düster, dreckig, grandios - Kritik ohne Spoiler*

Meine genaue Gefühlslage von damals lässt sich heute nicht mehr komplett rekonstruieren, aber mein Cousin hat damals einen Anschiss von meinen Eltern bekommen (da schmunzeln wir heute drüber). Also nehme ich mal an, dass ich danach nicht sonderlich gut geschlafen habe. [emoji3]

Ich meine ja nur, dass es in den bisherigen Filmen auch immer mal Szenen gab, die auf Kinder furchteinflößend wirken können. Junge Jugendliche werden da weniger Probleme haben.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sag ich doch: Rogue One funktioniert als Star Wars Flick nur im Zusammenspiel mit IV. Für sich alleine gesehen ist es Saving Private Ryan im Weltall.


Nur dass Soldat James Ryan keine Grausamkeit ausblendet, sehr viel bessere Charaktere hat, ein in sich geschlossene Geschichte erzählt - und der ganze Film was zu sagen hat. Ich halte es für etwas anmaßend, Rogue One mit James Ryan zu vergleichen...

Ich warte noch drauf, dass man einen x-beliegen WW2-Kriegsfilm ohne Sinn und Verstand macht und dann das Prädikat "Eine Indiana Jones Story" draufpappt.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur, dass es in den bisherigen Filmen auch immer mal Szenen gab, die auf Kinder furchteinflößend wirken können. Junge Jugendliche werden da weniger Probleme haben.



Szenen, ja, aber nicht ein ganzer Film, der eigentlich nur bedrücken kann (oder sogar muss).


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schwierig. Anders gesagt: Du müsstest jemanden finden, der noch nie einen SW-Film gesehen und nie irgendwas von SW gehört hat und genau diesen als seinen ersten Kontakt mit SW wählen würde.


Ne, ich würde ja gerne mal eine Kritik sehen, die  das bewusst ausklammert. Also eine Kritik, die all das, was nur der Lizenz geschuldet ist, vernachlässigt und nur das bewertet, was den Film an sich ausmacht.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ne, ich würde ja gerne mal eine Kritik sehen, die  das bewusst ausklammert. Also eine Kritik, die all das, was nur der Lizenz geschuldet ist, vernachlässigt und nur das bewertet, was den Film an sich ausmacht.



Dieses bewusste Ausklammern sehe ich eben als ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit an. Dafür ist Star Wars einfach zu "gross", zu fest in unserer Kultur verankert, um es in einer solchen Totalität ausklammern zu können. In dem Sinne ist ja eigentlich ab IV alles irgendwie mal mehr mal weniger der Lizenz geschuldet.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dieses bewusste Ausklammern sehe ich eben als ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit an. Dafür ist Star Wars einfach zu "gross", zu fest in unserer Kultur verankert, um es in einer solchen Totalität ausklammern zu können. In dem Sinne ist ja eigentlich ab IV alles irgendwie mal mehr mal weniger der Lizenz geschuldet.


Stimmt schon, ganz einfach wäre das nicht. Aber man könnte es ja trotzdem mal versuchen. Und es gibt durchaus Reviews, in denen das auch anklingt, aber wirklich konsequent wurde es bisher nicht durchgezogen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass  die Größe der Marke ein spezielles Problem darstellt. Wenn es wirklich wahr ist, dass alles der Lizenz geschuldet ist, was die Filme gut macht, dann haben die Filme in der Tat ein Problem. Ich vermute allerdings z.B.,, dass Episode VII  als eigenständiger, "lizenzbereinigter" Film deutlich besser funktioniert als Rogue One.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2016)

Eine Rezession ohne SW-Dinge zu erwähnen ist praktisch utopisch. Wie will man Rogue One beschreiben, ohne die Rebellen, das Imperium, den Todesstern zu erwähnen? Ja man könnte sagen "eine kleine Gruppe Freiheitskämpfer versucht die Pläne einer Superwaffe vom bösen, alles unterdrückenden  Rechime zu stehlen" aber so richtig ist das schwer. SW ist nunmal die populärste Marke der modernen Pop-Kultur, würde ich fast behaupten.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich vermute allerdings z.B.,, dass Episode VII  als eigenständiger, "lizenzbereinigter" Film deutlich besser funktioniert als Rogue One.



Interessanter Gedankengang. In diesem Sinne würde ich sagen, ja, VII hätte lizenzbereinigt eine bessere Wertung - aber eigentlich auch nur, weil er ein "best of" ist. Da finde ich dann doch, dass Rogue One zumindest mehr Mut beweist, nicht nochmals die selben ausgetretenen Pfade zu gehen. Lizenzbereinigt ist R1 halt wirklich ein schlechteres Private Ryan in Space. Aber was ist dann VII?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eine Rezession ohne SW-Dinge zu erwähnen ist praktisch utopisch. Wie will man Rogue One beschreiben, ohne die Rebellen, das Imperium, den Todesstern zu erwähnen? Ja man könnte sagen "eine kleine Gruppe Freiheitskämpfer versucht die Pläne einer Superwaffe vom bösen, alles unterdrückenden  Rechime zu stehlen" aber so richtig ist das schwer. SW ist nunmal die populärste Marke der modernen Pop-Kultur, würde ich fast behaupten.


- welches grundlegende Setting hat der Film
- wie schlüssig ist die Story
- wie gut ist das Pacing
- wie gut sind die Charaktere gezeichnet
- wie gut funktioniert der Cast zusammen
- wie gut ist die schauspielerische Leistung
- wie  gut ist das Kernthema umgesetzt
- wie gut ist die Kameraarbiet und der Schnitt
- wie gut ist der Sound und die Musik
- welche Aussagen macht der Film

All das kann man imo prinzipiell auch ohne die Lizenz bewerten.



Frullo schrieb:


> Aber was ist dann VII?


Ein klassisches Fantasy-Abenteuer. Die Helden auf der Queste. 

Edit: Und ja, klar. VII ist eine Art Best-Of/Reboot. Aber das ist ja irrelevant, wenn man die Lizenz ausklammert.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und ja, klar. VII ist eine Art Best-Of/Reboot. Aber das ist ja irrelevant, wenn man die Lizenz ausklammert.



Ist für mich irgendwie widersprüchlich: Wie kann man die Lizenz ausklammern, wenn der Film ein Best Of der Lizenz darstellt?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist für mich irgendwie widersprüchlich: Wie kann man die Lizenz ausklammern, wenn der Film ein Best Of der Lizenz darstellt?


Das ist kein Widerspruch. Dass mit dem Reboot ist ja nur von Belang, wenn man die ganze Lizenz betrachtet. Wenn man so tut, als hätte es die anderen Star Wars Filme nie gegeben, dann gibt es auch keine Referenz mehr für VII.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist kein Widerspruch. Dass mit dem Reboot ist ja nur von Belang, wenn man die ganze Lizenz betrachtet. Wenn man so tut, als hätte es die anderen Star Wars Filme nie gegeben, dann gibt es auch keine Referenz mehr für VII.



Wenn es aber keine Referenz für VII gibt, gibt es auch kein VII. Deswegen fühlt es sich für mich widersprüchlich an.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn es aber keine Referenz für VII gibt, gibt es auch kein VII. Deswegen fühlt es sich für mich widersprüchlich an.


Es geht doch nur darum, wie gut VII als eigenständiger Film funktioniert. Es geht nicht um die Historie oder die Entstehungsgeschichte, sondern rein um die Frage, was einen guten Film ausmacht, ganz für sich alleine genommen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, wie gut VII als eigenständiger Film funktioniert. Es geht nicht um die Historie oder die Entstehungsgeschichte, sondern rein um die Frage, was einen guten Film ausmacht, ganz für sich alleine genommen.



Das habe ich schon verstanden. Nur fällt es mir schwer, einen "Best Of Film" in seiner Eigenständigkeit zu betrachten, ohne die Bezüge der "Best Ofs" im Hinterkopf zu haben. In dieser Hinsicht fällt mir das bei R1 leichter.


----------



## Pherim (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mann, ich habe wirklich den Eindruck, ich spreche eine andere Sprache: Ja, Star Wars ist nicht zuletzt für Kinder. Das ist nicht Game of Thrones. Das ist nicht Westworld, das ist auch nicht Battlestar Galactica. Es ist Star Wars. Schon seit der erste Film rausgekommen ist, wurden Spielsachen für Kinder produziert, die mit Star Wars zu tun haben. Jeder der Star Wars als eine Erwachsenen-Fiktion sieht, hat meines Erachtens andere Filme als ich gesehen.
> 
> Ja, ein Kriterium welches ein Star Wars Film für mich erfüllen muss, ist der, für Kinder geeignet zu sein. Das ist Rogue One für sich alleine gesehen nun mal nicht.



Bei den Filmen der Hauptreihe stimme ich dir auch voll zu - das müssen einfach zu einem gewissen Grad Märchen sein, was auch ein mehr oder weniger kitschiges Happy End einschließt. Die Prequels hätten auch ohne das einbüßen zu müssen viel besser sein können, als sie sind.

Aber: Rogue One ist eben KEIN Film der Hauptreihe und als solcher darf, ja muss sogar stilistisch eigene Wege gehen, und da darf es eben auch mal ein bisschen weniger märchenhaft sein. Das Star Wars-Universum ist riesig, da ist Platz für viele verschiedene Arten von Geschichten. Und verdammt noch, mal, es hat das Wort "Kriege" im Titel, also warum die nicht mal zeigen, wie sie sind? Hart, schmutzig, und brutal, mit nicht immer eindeutigen moralischen Fronten. Dass sich "Rogue One" in der Hinsicht so stark von den Haupt-Episoden abhebt finde ich sehr positiv. Vor allem, da die Zielgruppe des Franchsises sich seit den Prequels gefühlt immer mehr hin zu Kindern und Jugendlichen verschoben hat. Da mal was anderes zu bekommen, und dann vor allem noch nach der Übernahme durch Disney, finde ich sehr erfrischend und gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung, dass noch viel gutes in verschiedenen stilistischen Ausprägungen im Star-Wars-Universum kommen wird.



Spoiler



Da das Ende praktisch nahtlos an Episode IV anschließt, hat es auf jeden Fall seine Berechtigung, auch im Hinblick auf das letzte im Film gesprochene Wort. Episode IV heißt seit langem schon "Eine neue Hoffnung", aber so richtig viel über die Zustände in der Galaxis davor erfährt man ja gar nicht. Tatooine liegt ja am äußeren Rand der Galaxis und Yavin ist auch weit abgelegen, und vom Imperium erfährt man hauptsächlich, dass es jetzt mit dem Todesstern noch viel mächtiger ist, aber wie es vorher schon die Galaxis unterjocht hatte, bekommt man kaum wirklich mit. Hier sieht man den Terror des Imperiums in vollem Ausmaß, was wiederum dem Kampf der Rebellen eine neue Intensität verleiht, da man noch besser erahnen kann, wie verzweifelt sie sich diesem übermächtigen Feind mit ihren fast schrottreifen Schiffen entgegenstellen, obwohl sie nur ein heruntergekommener Haufen von Leuten, die nichts mehr zu verlieren haben, sind. Sie haben den Kampf fast aufgegeben, weil sie die Hoffnung verloren haben, und davon handelt dieser Film und verleiht dem Titel "Eine neue Hoffnung" überhaupt erst Gewicht. Mag sein, dass das in diesem Ausmaß nicht in den Hauptfilmen gezeigt werden musste, aber hier passt es sehr gut.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Das Star Wars-Universum ist riesig, da ist Platz für viele verschiedene Arten von Geschichten.



Zweifelsohne. Nur ist es dann keine "Star Wars Geschichte" mehr, sondern lediglich eine, die sich im Star Wars Universum abspielt. Ganz ehrlich, schlecht finde ich den Film nicht (für mich ist er sogar besser als VII), aber ich wäre ihn nie mit meinen Kindern schauen gegangen, wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie düster er ausfällt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich kenne übrigens eine ganze Reihe von richtigen Star-Wars-Nerds, die noch wesentlich größere Fans sind als ich. 
Bin mit einigen von denen seit 13 Jahren befreundet, seit wir zusammen Star Wars Galaxies gespielt haben.
Die können die Seriennummern aller Schrauben vom Todesstern im Schlaf aufsagen und solche Sachen, sind Mitglied in der 501st und so weiter.
Die sind ausnahmslos alle total begeistert von Rogue One. Was eher nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es kein "richtiges Star Wars" wäre, wie von einigen hier dargestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne. Nur ist es dann keine "Star Wars Geschichte" mehr, sondern lediglich eine, die sich im Star Wars Universum abspielt. Ganz ehrlich, schlecht finde ich den Film nicht (für mich ist er sogar besser als VII), aber ich wäre ihn nie mit meinen Kindern schauen gegangen, wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie düster er ausfällt.


 naja, das ist auch echt ne "doofe" Sache mit der FSK, weil es zwischen 12 und 16 keinen Spielraum gibt. Zum einen sind viele Filme ab 12 durchaus hart und düster, zB Kopfschüsse und "Folter" ist bei Filmen wie James Bond "normal" und bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen immer schon ab 12 frei. Auf der anderen Seite sind manche Kinder mit 12-13 halt für so was dann noch nicht weit genug, erst recht nicht welche zwischen 6 und 11, die ja in Begleitung auch mitschauen dürfen - aber DESWEGEN dann gleich auf ne 16er Freigabe zu gehen wäre auch übertrieben, denn mit 14 ist so ein Film dann sowieso definitiv nicht mehr "zu schlimm", außer für Kinder, die irgendwo fernab jeder normalen gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse und ohne TV&co leben  

Die FSK-Angaben sagen ja ohnehin nur aus, dass es einem durchschnittlichen Kind mit dem Alter X nicht in der Entwicklung schadet - die FSK sagt aber nicht, dass der Film dann ab X Jahren "geeignet" oder gar "zu empfehlen" ist. Und selbst Leute mit Ende 30 können durch einen FSK-12-Film so "geschockt" werden, dass sie ein kleines Trauma davontragen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich kenne übrigens eine ganze Reihe von richtigen Star-Wars-Nerds, die noch wesentlich größere Fans sind als ich.
> Bin mit einigen von denen seit 13 Jahren befreundet, seit wir zusammen Star Wars Galaxies gespielt haben.
> Die können die Seriennummern aller Schrauben vom Todesstern im Schlaf aufsagen und solche Sachen, sind Mitglied in der 501st und so weiter.
> Die sind ausnahmslos alle total begeistert von Rogue One. Was eher nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es kein "richtiges Star Wars" wäre, wie von einigen hier dargestellt.



Echt jetzt? Wer den Grösseren hat? 

Natürlich ist R1 ein "echter" SW-Film, schliesslich steht da Star Wars drauf, wurde von den Star Wars Machern produziert und spielt eindeutig und definitiv im Star Wars Universum. Aber ist es um Gottes Willen noch erlaubt, anders zu empfinden? Für manch einen sind die Prequels keine "echten" Star Wars Filme - und auch wenn ich persönlich anderer Meinung bin, kann ich den Standpunkt zumindest nachvollziehen und akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt die mit I-III nie warm wurden und nie warm werden. Muss doch nicht jeder immer die gleiche Meinung haben.

Es hängt im Übrigen auch nicht davon ab, ob man nun zu R2 geworden ist und höchstpersönlich die Baupläne des Todessterns so weit verinnerlicht hat, dass man das Teil selbst bauen könnte, um sich "echter Fan" bezeichnen zu können.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich kenne übrigens eine ganze Reihe von richtigen Star-Wars-Nerds, die noch wesentlich größere Fans sind als ich.
> Bin mit einigen von denen seit 13 Jahren befreundet, seit wir zusammen Star Wars Galaxies gespielt haben.
> Die können die Seriennummern aller Schrauben vom Todesstern im Schlaf aufsagen und solche Sachen, sind Mitglied in der 501st und so weiter.
> Die sind ausnahmslos alle total begeistert von Rogue One. Was eher nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es kein "richtiges Star Wars" wäre, wie von einigen hier dargestellt.


Argument of authority, I'm so impressed... 

@Frullo
Imo ist das klassische Star Wars prinzipiell eine zeit- und alterslose Geschichte, eine Geschichte, die ebenso gut für 14-jährige als auch für 30- oder 60-jährige funktioniert.  Und da Star Wars niemals  explizite Gewalt und grausame Szenen gezeigt hast, ist es imo auch sehr gut für Teens geeignet (so ab 12 IMO ). Ich halte sie aber nicht für klassische " Kinder- oder Jugendlichenfiktion", dazu passt nämlich weder der Cast (es spielte niemand mit, der nicht erwachsen war, insbesondere kein Heranwachsender, hat sich erst mit E1 geändert) noch die Art der "cheesy dialogues" und der ganze Aufbau der Story (man vergleiche das etwa mal mit einem Harry Potter). Meines Erachtens nach war das Zielpublikum im engsten Sinne  junge Männer und insbesondere "Nerds", so im Bereich von 16-30. Aber darüber hinaus war der Film nie so geschlossen, dass nicht auch andere Menschen daran Spaß finden konnten. Aber ganz ehrlich, das Argument, dass Star Wars ursprünglich für Kinder gemacht war, das ist nicht haltbar. Auch der Verweis auf Spielzeug ist wenig stichhaltig, ich hab als Kind auch schon mit Rittern, Drachen, Cowboys und Panzern gespielt usw. Aber ich weiß,  dass es ein altes Vorurteil gibt, dass Fantasy nur was für Heranwachsende wäre und "echte" Erwachsene sich nicht damit abgeben würde. Das stammt noch aus der Zeit, als Fantasy  als Schundliteratur galt, die man heimlich gelesen hat. Aus heutiger Sicht bin ich eigentlich immer noch ziemlich erstaunt, dass Star Wars damals so viel Erfolg hatte. Ich denke mal, dass  der Film  in der Versenkung verschwunden wäre, wenn er für damalige Zeiten nicht wahnsinnig gute Effekte usw. gehabt hätte.


----------



## Pherim (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne. Nur ist es dann keine "Star Wars Geschichte" mehr, sondern lediglich eine, die sich im Star Wars Universum abspielt. Ganz ehrlich, schlecht finde ich den Film nicht (für mich ist er sogar besser als VII), aber ich wäre ihn nie mit meinen Kindern schauen gegangen, wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie düster er ausfällt.



Er heißt ja auch nicht "Star Wars: Rogue One", sondern "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story". Das alleine deutet ja schon an, dass es kein "richtiger" Star Wars-Film ist, sondern ein Film, der im Star-Wars-Universum spielt. Wenn er sich auch direkt auf Ereignisse aus den Hauptepisoden bezieht, steht er dennoch nicht auf der selben Stufe wie diese (narrativ, nicht qualitativ). Mir (und ganz offenbar auch den meisten anderen hier) war das von vornherein bewusst, auch die Trailer haben schon die Richtung angedeutet, in die der Film gehen würde. Dass die FSK-Freigaben keine Empfehlungen sind, sollte einem auch bekannt sein, wobei diese zugegebenermaßen inzwischen oft sehr locker sind... Maze Runner 2 etwa halte ich für noch viel ungeeigneter für Zwölfjährige als Rogue One, und das, obwohl dieser sich mit seinen jugendlichen Protagonisten explizit an diese Altersgruppe richtet.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, das Argument, dass Star Wars ursprünglich für Kinder gemacht war, das ist nicht haltbar.



 Ich formuliere es mal anders: Es war schon immer für Kinder (ich sag jetzt mal so grob geschätzt ab 9/10) geeignet. Ich selbst habe IV mit 11 gesehen. Und man mag es drehen und wenden wie man will: Es mag für eine etwas ältere Altersgruppe erdacht worden sein, die Zielgruppe die es dann jedoch fand war dann doch jünger. Damit meine ich nicht, dass er nicht auch älteren Semestern gefallen hätte. Mein Vater fand ihn damals toll - aber er hat ihn sich nicht wie ich später über hundert mal angeschaut. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aus heutiger Sicht bin ich eigentlich immer noch ziemlich erstaunt, dass Star Wars damals so viel Erfolg hatte. Ich denke mal, dass  der Film  in der Versenkung verschwunden wäre, wenn er für damalige Zeiten nicht wahnsinnig gute Effekte usw. gehabt hätte.



Die Effekte waren auf jeden Fall daran beteiligt, aber es nur auf diese zu reduzieren, finde ich dann doch zu einfach. Für mich ist es so, dass der Film genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt erschien, um den Nerv der Zeit zu treffen.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Man hätte auch  eifnach den Arsch in der Hose haben können, einen echten Kriegsfilm zu machen (wenn man schon unbedingt einen Kriegsfilm machen will), der erst ab 16 oder besser noch 18 freigegeben ist und der Krieg nicht verharmlost und alles ausblendet, was der Krieg an audio-visueller Gewalt und Grausamkeit so mit sich bringt. Aber gut, die Kasse muss natürlich klingeln, also macht man einen Kriegsfilm light, bei dem man sich jetzt streiten kann, ob ein 12-jähriger den anschauen kann und soll oder nicht. Super, Disney...  



Frullo schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal anders: Es war schon immer für Kinder (ich sag jetzt mal so grob geschätzt ab 9/10) geeignet. Ich selbst habe IV mit 11 gesehen. Und man mag es drehen und wenden wie man will: Es mag für eine etwas ältere Altersgruppe erdacht worden sein, die Zielgruppe die es dann jedoch fand war dann doch jünger. Damit meine ich nicht, dass er nicht auch älteren Semestern gefallen hätte. Mein Vater fand ihn damals toll - aber er hat ihn sich nicht wie ich später über hundert mal angeschaut.


Ähm, du hast ihn dir aber bestimmt sehr viele Male angechaut, als du schon lange erwachsen warst. Dass der Film damals vor allem ein jüngeres Publikum fand, liegt halt nicht zuletzt daran, dass Fantasy damals trash und eine Randerscheinung war, die von den meisten älteren Menschen explizit als Kinderkram eingeschätzt wurde, ganz unabhängig vom eigentlichen Inhalt. Und vom Inhalt her war Star Wars nun mal nicht für Kinder sondern für Erwachsene gemacht.



> Die Effekte waren auf jeden Fall daran beteiligt, aber es nur auf diese zu reduzieren, finde ich dann doch zu einfach. Für mich ist es so, dass der Film genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt erschien, um den Nerv der Zeit zu treffen.


Welchen Nerv der Zeit denn? Jetzt  bin ich echt gespannt...


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Er heißt ja auch nicht "Star Wars: Rogue One", sondern "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story". Das alleine deutet ja schon an, dass es kein "richtiger" Star Wars-Film ist, sondern ein Film, der im Star-Wars-Universum spielt. Wenn er sich auch direkt auf Ereignisse aus den Hauptepisoden bezieht, steht er dennoch nicht auf der selben Stufe wie diese (narrativ, nicht qualitativ). Mir (und ganz offenbar auch den meisten anderen hier) war das von vornherein bewusst, auch die Trailer haben schon die Richtung angedeutet, in die der Film gehen würde. Dass die FSK-Freigaben keine Empfehlungen sind, sollte einem auch bekannt sein, wobei diese zugegebenermaßen inzwischen oft sehr locker sind... Maze Runner 2 etwa halte ich für noch viel ungeeigneter für Zwölfjährige als Rogue One, und das, obwohl dieser sich mit seinen jugendlichen Protagonisten explizit an diese Altersgruppe richtet.



Tja, nun bin ich schlauer und werde Star Wars Filme von nun an zuerst ohne Kinder schauen gehen... Ob sich Disney damit längerfristig einen Gefallen tut?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja, nun bin ich schlauer und werde Star Wars Filme von nun an zuerst ohne Kinder schauen gehen... Ob sich Disney damit längerfristig einen Gefallen tut?


Fandest du Episode III denn geeignet für Kinder? Ich nicht.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Fandest du Episode III denn geeignet für Kinder? Ich nicht.



Meine Kids waren damals noch zu klein, um sich III mit mir im Kino anzusehen. Aber wären sie damals im jetzigen Alter gewesen... doch, ich hätte mir III mit ihnen im Kino angeschaut. III ist übrigens die Lieblings-Episode meines Sohnes (Sachen gibt's...).


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Meine Kids waren damals noch zu klein, um sich III mit mir im Kino anzusehen. Aber wären sie damals im jetzigen Alter gewesen... doch, ich hätte mir III mit ihnen im Kino angeschaut. III ist übrigens die Lieblings-Episode meines Sohnes (Sachen gibt's...).


Ok, meiner Meinung nach hat ein 10-jähriger in Episode III jedenfalls absolut nichts verloren.

Was soll denn jetzt an Rogue One so viel schlimmer sein als an E3?


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, du hast ihn dir aber bestimmt sehr viele Male angechaut, als du schon lange erwachsen warst.



 Nein. Ab dem Moment an dem er auf Video erhältlich war, also so ab 13, habe ich ihn mir immer wieder angeschaut. Als Erwachsener hat sich dies dann eher verloren - heute kann ich ihn mir nicht mehr ansehen, ohne einzuschlafen 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welchen Nerv der Zeit denn? Jetzt  bin ich echt gespannt...



Ich weiss nicht. Es ist halt einfach ein Gefühl: Er kam für mich einfach genau zur richtigen Zeit. Er erfüllte bei mir ein grundlegendes Bedürfnis, von dem ich vorher gar nicht gewusst hatte, dass ich dieses habe.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein. Ab dem Moment an dem er auf Video erhältlich war, also so ab 13, habe ich ihn mir immer wieder angeschaut. Als Erwachsener hat sich dies dann eher verloren - heute kann ich ihn mir nicht mehr ansehen, ohne einzuschlafen


Da hats wohl einer übertrieben. Also ich kucke den Film gerne alle paar Jahre wieder an, auch als Erwachsener.



> Ich weiss nicht. Es ist halt einfach ein Gefühl: Er kam für mich einfach genau zur richtigen Zeit. Er erfüllte bei mir ein grundlegendes Bedürfnis, von dem ich vorher gar nicht gewusst hatte, dass ich dieses habe.


Das ist aber nicht "der Nerv der Zeit", sondern nur deine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht "der Nerv der Zeit", sondern nur deine persönliche Erfahrung.



Dann halt den Nerv meiner Zeit  Nur seltsam, dass dies bei so vielen der Fall war


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was soll denn jetzt an Rogue One so viel schlimmer sein als an E3?





Spoiler



In R1 stirbt ausnahmslos jeder der Protagonisten. Das ist bei III bei weitem nicht der Fall. Der einzige Protagonisten-Tod der zu beklagen ist, ist der Padmes: Obi Wan überlebt, Yoda überlebt, sogar die Roboter überleben (auch wenn sie gewipt werden) und auch Anakin ist noch da (zum grössten Teil  ). Ausserdem sind Padmes Kids zur Welt gekommen: Luke und Leia. III ist wesentlich weniger düster als R1.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In R1 stirbt ausnahmslos jeder der Protagonisten. Das ist bei III bei weitem nicht der Fall. Der einzige Protagonisten-Tod der zu beklagen ist, ist der Padmes: Obi Wan überlebt, Yoda überlebt, sogar die Roboter überleben (auch wenn sie gewipt werden) und auch Anakin ist noch da (zum grössten Teil  ). Ausserdem sind Padmes Kids zur Welt gekommen: Luke und Leia. III ist wesentlich weniger düster als R1.





Spoiler



In Episode  III sterben alle Jedis bis auf Yoda und Obi Wan, inklusive der Kinder. Obi Wan und Yoda gehen ins Exil und verschwinden für viele Jahre von der Bildfläche. Anakin ist ein Monster geworden und das Universum versinkt in Dunkelheit. Luke und Leia sind kleine Kinder, die erst mal für lange Zeit nichts tun können.  Rogue One endet hingegen mit den gestohlenen Plänen für den Todesstern, was direkt in Episode IV übergeht. 

Übrigens sind alle Protagonisten, die in Episode III überlebt haben, auch in Rogue One am Leben, nur halt nicht auf dem Bildschirm.  Von der Thematik her ist Rogue One  der positive Turning Point, der IV erst ermöglicht. Ich würde also behaupten, dass insgesamt gesehen III deutlich düsterer (und hoffnungsloser) ist als Rogue One.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Meine Kids waren damals noch zu klein, um sich III mit mir im Kino anzusehen. Aber wären sie damals im jetzigen Alter gewesen... doch, ich hätte mir III mit ihnen im Kino angeschaut. III ist übrigens die Lieblings-Episode meines Sohnes (Sachen gibt's...).


und nur weil ein zwölfjähriger am liebsten EP3 mag is es jetzt ein guter film?tut mir leid aber das nehm ich gar nich ernst.in dem alter sind die meisten gar nich in der lage zu beurteilen,was einen guten film aus macht und warum welcher teil besser als der andere bzw höher angesehen wird als der andere.

find die diskusion auch eher beschwerlich,,der film muss meinem kind gefallen,,mein kind fand den gut,,was soll das?auch scheinen nur deine eigentartigen argumente zu gelten,,auch n schwieriger dikusionsansatz,,,ich bin ab hier erstmal raus^^

vieleicht unterhalten wir uns das nächste mal darüber wie "dir"bestimmte sachen gefallen,,nich unter dem gesichtspunkt wie deine kinder das wohl finden -.- das is mir ehrlich gesagt herzlich egal,,,der sohn meines cousins is jetzt 7.würd ich den das sehen lassen?ganz sicher nich,,,aber interessiert das hier jemanden und hat das irgendwas mit der diskusion zu tun,wie gut R1 (für uns die hier schreiben)nun ist?ich denke nicht


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> und nur weil ein zwölfjähriger am liebsten EP3 mag is es jetzt ein guter film?



Für ihn? Ja. Ist es ein guter Film. Brauchst auch nicht ernst zu nehmen, interessiert ihn genau so wenig wie seine Meinung Dich.



stawacz schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber das nehm ich gar nich ernst.in dem alter sind die meisten gar nich in der lage zu beurteilen,was einen guten film aus macht und warum welcher teil besser als der andere bzw höher angesehen wird als der andere.



Ich liebe Leute mit der Deutungshoheit über den Geschmack anderer, echt - ist einfach nur toll wenn Leute bei Unterhaltung der Meinung sind, es gäbe hier irgendeine wie auch immer geartete Autorität - und sei es sogar eine eingebildete oder tatsächliche Mehrheit - die bestimmt, was gut ist und was nicht...



stawacz schrieb:


> find die diskusion auch eher beschwerlich,,der film muss meinem kind gefallen,,mein kind fand den gut,,was soll das?auch scheinen nur deine eigentartigen argumente zu gelten,,auch n schwieriger dikusionsansatz,,,ich bin ab hier erstmal raus^^



Schön wär's...



stawacz schrieb:


> vieleicht unterhalten wir uns das nächste mal darüber wie "dir"bestimmte sachen gefallen,,nich unter dem gesichtspunkt wie deine kinder das wohl finden -.- das is mir ehrlich gesagt herzlich egal,,,der sohn meines cousins is jetzt 7.würd ich den das sehen lassen?ganz sicher nich,,,aber interessiert das hier jemanden und hat das irgendwas mit der diskusion zu tun,wie gut R1 (für uns die hier schreiben)nun ist?ich denke nicht



Es gab mal eine Zeit, da ging ich auch alleine ins Kino - seit ich Familie habe nicht mehr. Kino ist daher für mich seit längerem ein Gemeinschaftserlebnis, eines welches ich gerne mit meiner Familie teile. Ihre Meinung ist mir wichtig und beeinflusst nun mal die meine. Kino mit 4 Köpfen ist teuer - alleine gestern habe ich umgerechnet über 100 Euro für das "Erlebnis" ausgegeben. Bisher war Star Wars in meiner Familie ein sichere Wette: Wir gehen gemeinsam den Film kucken und machen uns einen schönen Abend. Seit gestern ist das nicht mehr so, als Familienerlebnis darf ich nun Star Wars von meiner Liste streichen, denn 100+ Euro kann ich nicht nach Belieben für einen Film ausgeben, der dann doch nicht als Familienerlebnis taugt. 

Es interessiert Dich nicht? Dann erspare mir Deine Antwort.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> als Familienerlebnis darf ich nun Star Wars von meiner Liste streichen, denn 100+ Euro kann ich nicht nach Belieben für einen Film ausgeben, der dann doch nicht als Familienerlebnis taugt.


Naja, die meisten Leute hätten sich halt vorher informiert, ob der Film jetzt für Kinder geeignet ist. Es war ja kein großes Geheimnis, dass der Film düsterer werden soll, dass er eine starke Kriegsthematik hat und dass es sich um ein Himmelfahrtskommando handelt. Zudem waren Reviews, wie das hier, schon vor dem Filmstart erhältlich. Warum du also trotz all dieser frei verfügbaren Informationen deine Kinder mit in den Film geschleppt hast, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber es liegt halt in deiner Verantwortung, was du deine Kinder sehen lässt, zumal deine Kinder ja teilweise nicht mal das empfohlene Mindestalter für den Film haben. Dass du jetzt damit haderst, 100€ dafür ausgegeben zu haben, das ist für mich reichlich unverständlich, sorry.

Warum deshalb jetzt Star Wars insgesamt von deiner Liste gestrichen wird, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Episode VIII wird sicher wieder ähnlich werden wie die anderen Episoden und die waren deiner Aussage nach alle durchweg ja auch für jüngere Kinder prima geeignet. Wo liegt jetzt also genau das Problem?


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Leute hätten sich halt vorher informiert, ob der Film jetzt für Kinder geeignet ist.



Wie gesagt, SW war bisher durchwegs familientauglich, also habe ich mich auch nicht vorher informiert.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es war ja kein großes Geheimnis, dass der Film düsterer werden soll, dass er eine starke Kriegsthematik hat und dass es sich um ein Himmelfahrtskommando handelt.



Ich habe mich nun mal nicht mit Informationen bis zum Abwinken eingedeckt. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich vorab auch nur maximal 2 Trailer gesehen. Mindestens einen Monat vor der Premiere habe ich eigentlich alle News dazu im grossen Bogen gemieden.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zudem waren Reviews, wie das hier, schon vor dem Filmstart erhältlich. Warum du also trotz all dieser frei verfügbaren Informationen deine Kinder mit in den Film geschleppt hast, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.



Kein Geheimnis, aber offenbar weiss ich mich nicht mehr verständlich auszudrücken. Darum hier nochmals: Bisher hatte ich bei keinem Star Wars Film ein Problem mit der Reaktion meiner Kinder darauf. Daher ging ich von der (im Nachhinein irrigen) Meinung aus, dass ich weiterhin keine Probleme haben würde.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber es liegt halt in deiner Verantwortung, was du deine Kinder sehen lässt, zumal deine Kinder ja teilweise nicht mal das empfohlene Mindestalter für den Film haben.



Bei uns (in der Schweiz) gilt für den Film: 10 in Begleitung von Erwachsenen, ab 12 auch ohne. Ich weiss also nicht, von welchen Empfehlungen Du genau sprichst.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass du jetzt damit haderst, 100€ dafür ausgegeben zu haben, das ist für mich reichlich unverständlich, sorry.



Dann hast Du mich missverstanden. Ich hadere nicht damit, 100 Euro ausgegeben zu haben, ich ziehe lediglich meine Lehre aus der gestrigen Erfahrung und werde meinen Kindern Star Wars ungesehen nicht mehr zumuten. Was bitteschön klingt für Dich hierbei nach hadern?



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum deshalb jetzt Star Wars insgesamt von deiner Liste gestrichen wird, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Episode VIII wird sicher wieder ähnlich werden wie die anderen Episoden und die waren deiner Aussage nach alle durchweg ja auch für jüngere Kinder prima geeignet. Wo liegt jetzt also genau das Problem?



Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich nicht mehr weiss, was ich von einem Star Wars Film erwarten kann. Zumindest glaubte ich bis gestern Abend, genau dies tun zu können. Ich kann es nicht. Lektion gelernt. Lehre daraus gezogen. Keine Bitterkeit, kein Drama, einfach nur entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2016)

dann schaut halt "findet nemo".scheint ja eh mehr eurem geschmack zu entsprechen


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Keine Bitterkeit, kein Drama, einfach nur entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen.


Das klang für mich aber ein wenig anders. Zumal ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Star Wars jetzt von deiner "Liste" gestrichen wurde. Was hält dich davon ab, dich vor dem nächsten Film besser zu informieren?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bei uns (in der Schweiz) gilt für den Film: 10 in Begleitung von Erwachsenen, ab 12 auch ohne. Ich weiss also nicht, von welchen Empfehlungen Du genau sprichst.


 in D darf man sogar Kinder ab 6 mitnehmen in Filme ab 12. Zumindest solange der Film vor 20h zu Ende ist, denn zu spät ins Bett geht halt nun echt mal GAR nicht...  



> Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich nicht mehr weiss, was ich von einem Star Wars Film erwarten kann. Zumindest glaubte ich bis gestern Abend, genau dies tun zu können. Ich kann es nicht. Lektion gelernt. Lehre daraus gezogen. Keine Bitterkeit, kein Drama, einfach nur entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen.


 eben. Du beschwerst dich ja nicht über die Macher oder das Kino und fluchst rum, sondern über die Situation an sich, die Du VIELLEICHT mit mehr Vorab-Info verhindert hättest - WENN denn der Film überhaupt ZU düster war. Das ist ja gar nicht gesagt, dass der für Deine Kids nun "schlecht" war  

Und nun weißt du halt, dass man nicht drauf vertrauen kann, dass Filme aus dem XY Universum immer ähnlich "geeignet" sind. Bei Harry Potter war das auch schon so, da sind die Filme eigentlich mit den Fans "mitgewachsen", und der dritte Teil oder so war so "krass", dass der fast keine 12er Freigabe bekommen hätte - und das wussten einige nicht, die dann beinah schon empört waren, nachdem sie mit ihren 8-10jährigen Kindern drin waren. Oder auch Spiderman und Batman: die gehen auch von Kiddie-Comic bis hin zum Düsterdrama je nach Regie und Produzententeam. 

Nebenbei: ich persönlich fand die Szene mit dem beinlos kriechenden Anakin Skywalker ziemlich heftig und düster. Da war nicht der ganze Film "düster", aber manch ein Kind dürfte da auch etwas "geschockt" gewesen sein. Die Zeiten ändern sich halt, in den 80ern wäre so was allein WEIL die Beine ab sind noch indiziert worden  


und jetzt vertragt euch und Frullo-cket anstatt die kalte Scholdarr zu zeigen...


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und jetzt vertragt euch und Frullo-cket anstatt die kalte Scholdarr zu zeigen...


Na sicher, war doch ein ganz harmloses Gespräch, no hard feelings.  


Für mich immer noch eine der düstersten Szenen in Star Wars (Massenmord, u.a. an Kindern, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Thema, das imo für  Kinderunterhaltung geeignet ist):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWK57eJEE6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch eine der düstersten Szenen in Star Wars (Massenmord, u.a. an Kindern, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Thema, das imo für  Kinderunterhaltung geeignet ist):


 ja, da gibt es viele Beispiele. Filme sind ja auch nicht ausschließlich nur zur Unterhaltung da, sondern oft auch um etwas zu lernen und um Moral zu erkennen - zB bei dem letzten Tribute von Panem-Teil werden auch ganz gezielt massenhaft vor allem Kinder durch Bomben (scheinbar) der Rebellen getötet, damit die die Bevölkerung sich komplett von den "Rebellen" abwendet. Das wird zwar nur angedeutet ohne optisch "brutale" Szenen, aber man weiß genau, was passiert ist, und ich kenne 2-3 Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, denen bei der Szene allein wegen dem Gedanken daran, wie das "in Echt" wäre, schlecht wurde. und die haben nicht mal selber Kinder. Für Kinder, selbst mit 15-16 Jahren, kann so eine Szene dann auch sicher ein "Schock" sein - aber genau deswegen ist so was auch bewusst frei ab 12, damit auch Kinder lernen, was Gut und was Böse ist, und dazu gehören ebe auch Emotionen positiv wie negativ - die FSK versucht dabei halt die Waage zu halten zwischen "was ist hart, aber noch okay, ohne das Kind NACHHALTIG negativ zu beeinflussen" und "das ist für einen 12jährigen definitiv zu viel!"  

und da kann eine optisch "ultraharte" Szene am Ende harmloser sein als eine üble Szene, bei der man rein optisch gar nichts schlimmes sieht. Das ist auch etwas, was in den letzten 10-15 Jahren sich sehr stark bei der FSK geändert hat: früher waren bestimmte Dinge, die rein optisch "übel" waren, sofort eine hohe Einstufung oder gar Indizierung wert. Heute wird genau geschaut: ist die "üble" Szene wichtig, um im Kontext des Filmes am Ende eine positive Message für die Moral mitzunehmen? Früher war zB "Kopf ab" direkt FSK 16 oder 18. Inzwischen kann auch bei FSK12 ein Kopf sichtbar rollen, wenn es wichtig ist, um einen Charakter oder ein Ereignis in dem ansonsten "pädagogisch wertvollen" Film klarzumachen.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das klang für mich aber ein wenig anders. Zumal ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Star Wars jetzt von deiner "Liste" gestrichen wurde. Was hält dich davon ab, dich vor dem nächsten Film besser zu informieren?



Habe ich doch sogar genau so oder ähnlich in einem meiner vorherigen Postings geschrieben: Ich kann mir keinen Star Wars Film mehr ungesehen mit meinen Kids ansehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe ich doch sogar genau so oder ähnlich in einem meiner vorherigen Postings geschrieben: Ich kann mir keinen Star Wars Film mehr ungesehen mit meinen Kids ansehen.


Warum? Dafür gibts doch Reviews. In praktisch jedem Review zu Rogue One steht drin, dass es sich um einen düsteren Kriegsfilm handelt und nicht um ein typisches Star Wars Abenteuer. Für mich wäre das ein klarer Hinweis, dass der Film eher weniger für Kinder geeignet ist. Warum du den Film dafür in Gänze gesehen haben musst, will sich mir beim besten Willen nicht erschließen. Aber gut, es ist dein Leben und deine Familie, ich will dir da nichts vorschreiben. Mach, was du für richtig hältst.


----------



## Peter23 (18. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bin aber mal gespannt wo sich Rogue One einordnen wird. Daß am Anfang die Laufschrift fehlt ist zwar ein größerer Stilbruch gegenüber der Filmreihe in meinen Augen aber hoffentlich ein verschmerzbarer. Beim Rest werde ich mal sehen.



Das war Absicht um ihn als Spinoff von der Hauptreihe abzugrenzen.
Keine Laufschrift, keine Jedi, keine Skywalker.


----------



## Peter23 (18. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne ein Review sehen, das sich nur auf den Film an sich konzentriert - und all die Star Wars Kulissen und die ganzen Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen, die nur Fan-Service sind, ausklammert. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie sich der Film schlägt, wenn er nicht  die Star Wars Lizenz tragen würde und wenn die X-Fighter x-beliebige Raumschiffe wären, ganz ohne Referenz zu bestehender Pop-Kultur...



Hast du ihn nicht schon gesehen?

Wie hat er dir gefallen?


----------



## Peter23 (18. Dezember 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> In meinem Stammkino bekommt man auch in Folie eingepackte Brillen. Die sind immer sauber und nicht verkratzt.




Das kommt darauf an ob Shutter- oder Polarisationsbrillen eingesetzt werden.

Shutter sind Wegwertartikel. Polarisation haben aktive Technik eingebaut, sind teuer und daher Mehrweg.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum? Dafür gibts doch Reviews. In praktisch jedem Review zu Rogue One steht drin, dass es sich um einen düsteren Kriegsfilm handelt und nicht um ein typisches Star Wars Abenteuer. Für mich wäre das ein klarer Hinweis, dass der Film eher weniger für Kinder geeignet ist. Warum du den Film dafür in Gänze gesehen haben musst, will sich mir beim besten Willen nicht erschließen. Aber gut, es ist dein Leben und deine Familie, ich will dir da nichts vorschreiben. Mach, was du für richtig hältst.



Naja, jeder nach seinem eigenen Gusto. Ich hatte bei VII den "Fehler" gemacht, mir zu viele Vorab-Infos reinzuziehen. Das hat mir persönlich dann viel von der Spannung am Film vorweggenommen. Diesen "Fehler" wollte ich bei R1 nicht wiederholen und habe - auch das habe ich bereits geschrieben - entsprechende Infos dazu gemieden. Ich dachte halt, dass das was _für mich_ Star Wars ausmacht auch so erhalten bleibt und daher bedenkenlos mit den Kids geschaut werden kann. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ist ja nicht so, als ob sie nun ein Trauma davon ziehen würden - nur ist es halt einfach nicht der Familienspass, den ich mir vorgestellt hatte bzw. mit dem ich fälschlicherweise gerechnet hätte. Betreffend der Einwände zu III: Ja, einiges was da abgeht ist krass, aber das weiss man tatsächlich vorab, ohne auch nur eine halbe Review zum Film gelesen zu haben - sofern man die OT bereits kennt. Der Film kündigt sich schon düster an, man kann ihn sich auch ohne vorher den Reiseführer konsultiert zu haben mit der richtigen Voreinstellung ansehen. 

Und wie gesagt, gesamthaft gesehen fand ich ihn - was die Protagonisten angeht, nicht halb so düster wie R1.


----------



## SirThomas70 (19. Dezember 2016)

Für mich einer der besten SW-Filme,weit vor Ep7.
Klar, ein paar Logikfehler/Ungereimtheiten sind drin, aber mMn angesichts des tollen Gesamtpakets verschmerzbar und auch nicht so präsent wie in den anderen SW-Teilen.

Grandiose Kameraperspektiven (z.B. der Sternenzerstörer über der Tempelstadt),die Gänsehaut auslösen.
Die Imps treffen zwar immer noch nicht präzise,aber wenigstens besser als in den anderen Teilen und fühlen sich endlich mal wie eine Großmacht an 
Was für ein Schlachtengetümmel und



Spoiler



Vader,Harkin und Leia wiederzusehen war es allein schon wert 



Während ich bei Ep7 bis heute nicht den Wunsch des erneuten Anschauens verspüre, werd ich RogueOne mit Sicherheit nochmal ansehen und später der heimischen Filmbibliothek zufügen


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2016)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Was für ein Schlachtengetümmel und
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Tarkin


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2016)

Leute muss ich jetzt wirklich überall manuell spoiler setzen?
Gebt doch mal ein bissl Acht.
@SirThomas70: Du musst auch nicht den selben Posting unter drei verschiedene Threads posten.


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2016)

Die Nachbearbeitung bzw. nachgedrehten Szenen merkt man dem Film auch deutlich an. Das merkt man schon an folgenden Dingen, die sehr augenfällig sind:



Spoiler



1. Hat der Trailer einige Szenen, die im Film gar nicht mehr vorkommen:
 - "I rebel" wird nie gesagt
 - "What will you become", eine Rede, die Saw Gerrera noch mit Glatze hält, kommt gar nicht vor
 - "I wont kill you..."  K2 sagt das nie zu Jen
 - Die Szene, in der Jen auf einen schwebenden Tie Fighter zuläuft, kommt nicht vor

2. Sind einige Szenen recht schlampig inszeniert, so sehr, dass man davon ausgehen muss, dass sie in früheren Stadien für andere Belange gemacht wurden:
 - Todesszene Jen und Cassian: Die beiden schauen am Strand sehr erleichtert aus, lachen sogar in den Sonnenuntergang". Bei der Umarmung öffnet Cassian noch die Augen und schaut "irgendwas" an
 - Szene vor der Tempelstadt: Jen hat eine andere Frisur als sonst (diese Frisur ist jedoch in Interviews noch "erhalten")
- Die Szene mit dem Gedankenlesenden Tentakel- Hentai- monster erfüllt nicht den geringsten Zweck und der Film wäre in keinster Weise anders, würde sie fehlen. Scheint mir aus einem anderen Skript "übrig" zu sein
- Bin mir nicht sicher, aber nimmt nicht eigentlich Cassian die Festplatte an sich, bevor er zu Boden fällt nachdem er angeschossen wird?


----------



## SirThomas70 (22. Dezember 2016)

Herr Damme: Mir war nicht bewusst,dass das großartige Spoiler wären. Ohne Namen zu nennen: die Herren Bösewichter wurden schon in den Trailern angedeutet/gezeigt und der Auftritt am Ende ist auch schon 10 Minuten vorher abzusehen und nicht wirklich filmtragend. Aber ich verstehe,worum es dir geht und und gelobe Besserung.

Was mir allerdings extrem sauer aufstößt: wie oft ich meine Meinung kundtue,ist wohl mir überlassen. Es gibt mehrere Threads zum Thema,ich sage meine Meinung dazu,so oft ich will. Wüsste nicht,dass das verwerflich ist.
Nur weil du aufgrund der Spoilerrecherche jetzt natürlich Nacharbeit leisten musst, tangiert das nicht mein grundsätzliches Recht auf wiederholte(!) Meinungsäußerung,auch für künftige (spoilerfreie) Fälle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst gern in so vielen Threads diskutieren wie dir beliebt.
Aber Copy & Paste von dem selben Text in verschiedene Themen ist unnötiger Spam.
Das können dir gern auch unsere Moderatoren bestätigen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du kannst gern in so vielen Threads diskutieren wie dir beliebt.
> Aber Copy & Paste von dem selben Text in verschiedene Themen ist unnötiger Spam.
> Das können dir gern auch unsere Moderatoren bestätigen.



Das können auch sehr viele Menschen, die noch Gesundenmenschenverstandt haben, bestätigen das solche Aktionen Spam sind ._.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Dezember 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Bin mir nicht sicher, aber nimmt nicht eigentlich Cassian die Festplatte an sich, bevor er zu Boden fällt nachdem er angeschossen wird?



Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass


Spoiler



Jyn sich die Datendisc mit den Plänen an den Gürtel hing, noch vor der Konfrontation von ihr und Cassian mit Director Krennic samt seinen beiden Todestrupplern


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ist auch so, konnte ich inzwischen bestätigen 

Nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht, der Film hätte mir nicht gefallen.  Allerdings würde ich nur allzu gerne mal wissen, wie der ursprüngliche Film ausgesehen hätte...


----------



## CyBexBln (23. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
hier mal die Meinung von jemanden, der auch 70er Baujahr ist und alle SW Filme gesehen hat und erstmal 2 Tage nur diesen Thread gelesen hat... 

Also die Ewoks waren in EP6 zwar "niedlich", aber so richtig genervt haben sie (mich) doch eigentlich erst, als sie ihren ersten Spin-Off Film bekommen haben. Aber der "niedlich" Faktor ist für mich halt auch ein Teil von SW und auch in jedem Film zu finden. Mal mehr am Rande, mal mehr in den Mittelpunkt gerückt. 
Jar Jar ist unglücklich gewählt, über den Sprachfehler kann man ja noch hinwegsehen, aber mit der Tollpatschigkeit wäre er doch sofort aus jedem Team geflogen. Er wird allerdings noch dafür befördert. Deswegen haben vermutlich auch viele so ein Unverständnis für ihn.

Dann habe ich hier gelesen, das man SW einfach in Ruhe lassen sollen. Kann ich nachvollziehen, nur hätte man das dann Konsequent viel früher machen sollen. Alleine schon die Special Edition von EP4-6 waren nicht wirklich nötig.

Ich denke, EP7 sollte man erst so richtig bewerten, wenn die Triologie komplett ist. Ich würde ihn aber auch jetzt schon als besser ansehen als EP1. Und die Vorwürfe das EP7 nur ein Klone von EP4/5 sein soll wird ihm auch nicht gerecht. Als Argument wurde gesagt, weil es zB auch auf einen Wüstenplaneten startet, das tut aber EP1 im Grunde auch, wo ja Anikin auch erstmal auf einem Wüstenplaneten eingesammelt wird. Das mal wieder ein Todesstern (was aber im EP7 eigentlich ein Todesplanet ist) gebaut wird, denn dann könnte man EP6 die gleiche Einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen. Auch das Reys schon gewisse Fähigkeiten mit dem Lichtschwert hat, hat mich nicht gestört, da man ja vorher auch gesehen hat, das sie sich vorher schon mit einem Stock gut verteidigen konnte und ich denke die Macht wird schon in ihrer Familie liegen, aber dadrüber werden hoffentlich die nächsten Episoden aufklären. Und Finn wird ja eh schon Kampffähigkeiten in die Gene gelegt bekommen haben und eine vernünftige Ausbildung..

Und nun wieder zum Thema 

Also ich habe Rogue One ja nun schon gesehen und find ihn echt stimmig. Mir ist es auch wurst das es gedauert hat, das es sich erst gezogen hat. Denn es ist ja ein einmaliges Spin-Off, da brauch man halt etwas für die Character Einführung und kann es nicht über mehrere Teile verteilen. Auch dort gab es scheinbar Personen, die sowas wie Macht in sich hatten, aber keine Ausbildung. 



Spoiler



Oder wie erklärt ihr euch, das ein Blinder ein besserer Schütze ist, als viele Stormtrooper?



Schade find ich, das wohl einige Szenen fehlen, weil die Disney wohl zu hart waren. Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte er einen viel mehr in den Bann gezogen, wenn man die Ursprüngliche Version gesehen hätte, nur wäre er dann vermutlich erst FSK16 (oder 18?) geworden. Ich finde übrigens auch nicht, das nur von K2 Humor ausgeht. Aber da hat vermutlich auch jeder einen anderes Verständnis für Humor. 

Es wurde hier noch angesprochen, das man nu nicht mehr mit Kindern einfach so in Star Wars Filme gehen kann. Ich denke aber das man das bei EP8+9 ziemlig gefahrlos tun kann. Bei der Han Solo Story wäre ich mir da wiederum nicht so sicher. Er ist ein Schurke, Verbrecher und auch Mörder (auch wenn GL das versucht hat zu korrigieren) der sicher nichts Kinderfreundliches macht bzw sich erst zu etwas besseren entwickelt, nachdem er Obi-Wan und Luke kennen lernt. Zumindest sollte man das da auch vorher prüfen, ob man mit seinen Kids ins Kino geht oder nicht. Was die dritte Star Wars Story werden soll, ist ja noch nicht bekannt, aber sollte sie sich um Darth Vader drehen, wird das hoffentlich auch nicht Kinder tauglich.


----------

